# Those Pesky Relatives



## surfaceone (Aug 30, 2011)

Many families have them. Not so many First Families have assorted illegal immigrant relatives come a cropper publicly to such underwhelming fanfare.

 Zeituni Onyango 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 was the aunt that the White House didn't want to discuss.

 "If I come as an immigrant, you have the obligation to make me a citizen," Zeituni Onyango told WBZ-TV in an interview that first aired Monday." From.

 Somehow her immigration status was "resolved" and she's been granted asylum, an apartment, and public assistance.

 Uncle Obama Onyango just entered the picture.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "FRAMINGHAM â€”  President Barack Obama's uncle was stopped on suspicion of drunken driving in Massachusetts, told police he planned to arrange bail through the White House, and is being held without bail by federal immigration officials, authorities said Monday... 

 Police said that after being booked at the police station, Obama was asked whether he wanted to make a telephone call to arrange for bail. â€œI think I will call the White House,â€ he stated, according to a police report filed in Framingham District Court."

 Kinda makes me think there's gonna be some amnesty for good ole Uncle Onyango in the very near future.

 The White House issued a decision suspending the deportation of illegal immigrants without criminal records on August 18th and then went to Martha's Vineyard.

 Uncle Onyango and Aunt Zeituni Onyango make Roger Clinton, Patrick Kennedy, and Al Gore III look like solid citizens.




From.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 30, 2011)

Solid citizens[]


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Aug 30, 2011)

Fine Democrats all.[]


----------



## carobran (Aug 30, 2011)

doesnt surprise me[8|][8|][8|][&:]


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 30, 2011)

Well, if everyone were to be judged by their relatives, who could we elect president? []

 "After Neil Bush divorced his wife of 23 years, Sharon, in 2003, sordid details emerged about his behavior during their marriage, including sexual trysts with prostitutes in Thailand and Hong Kong. He told his wife's attorney, however, that he didn't pay the women anything.
 "Whatever happened, happened," he said, according to court documents.

 Brother Neil, one of former president George W. Bush's four living siblings, drew media attention over his relationship with the controversial billionaire Russian oligarch Boris Berezovsky, who now lives in exile after fleeing Russia in 2003.

 In 2005 the Moscow Times reported Berezovsky invested in Ignite Learning of Austin, Tex., an educational software corporation Neil Bush co-founded. Ignite came under fire in 2007 when Citizens for Responsibility and Ethics in Washington found money from No Child Left Behind had been used to buy products made by Ignite.

 But Neil Bush's troublesome behavior didn't start during his brother's presidency. Before his father's presidency ended, the $1 billion savings and loan company Neil Bush directed had collapsed, and he became embroiled in a negligence lawsuit. Eventually he and other defendants had to pay $49.5 million to settle.

 George W. Bush's twin daughters, Jenna and Barbara, also brought embarrassment to the family during their mischievous youth when they went out drinking while underage. In 2001 a judge suspended Jenna Bush's license for 30 days and ordered her to pay $600 in fines for violating drinking laws. Her sister, Barbara, was fined $100 and ordered to take alcohol counseling and perform community service."

 The Reagans weren't perfect either...

 "Although she eventually reconciled with her family, late president Ronald Reagan's daughter Patti Davis (formerly Patricia Ann Reagan) had often been referred to as the "black sheep" of the Reagan family. The former drug addict had a tense relationship with her parents, in part because she opposed so many of her father's policies: She supported gay rights, was pro-choice and chose to live with her boyfriend while unmarried.
 Then, in 1986, she became temporarily estranged from her parents after publishing "A House of Secrets," a thinly veiled novel that seemed to be based on the Reagans. In a 1992 autobiography she described her mother as "abusive." Davis posed nude for Playboy in 1994, and posed nude again this year for More magazine.

 Reagan's adopted son, Michael, also generated controversy after publishing his 1988 memoir, "On the Outside Looking In," which largely focused on being sexually abused by a camp counselor. Despite the shocking revelations, the book didn't appear to generate any sort of private or public response from his father."


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 31, 2011)

Hey Connor,

 I do remember all that stuff. It was extremely well covered in the press and by the electronic media. Dan Rather, you remember how well he could drip innuendo, and pass along unverified BS political hit pieces. Remember how he tried that September Surprise in 2004? Too bad that CBS had to retract the whole nasty business, and retire Dan soon after.

 This is part of my point. We've heard and read every gnarly detail of these terrible, sordid Republican relatives and friends ad nauseam. By the by, you forgot Donald Nixon and Bebe Rebozo, but they were a bit before your time.

 How many television news clips have you seen regarding Uncle Onyango? How many follow ups and reprises have you seen on Auntie Zeituni Onyango? Were you aware of these two in 2007 or 2008? I know I wasn't.

 Where were the press on these stories? The President's Aunt and Uncle are Illegals, and unless one went hunting for the stories, one might never have known. I know my local fishwrap has carried nothing on either of them. Talk about your "fair and balanced" reporting.

 President Obama clearly was aware of both. He even mentioned Uncle Onyango obliquely in his book. I'm not surprised that Mr. Obama has no comment. He has had his fingers crossed on the Onyangos, and they have let him down.

 I do believe that this Obama First may leave him standing alone in the history books as the first President with Illegal Alien relatives, one on the public dole and the other in custody at ICE. I'm sure we are all so very proud. 

 Their immigration attorney has gotta be doing all this work pro-bono, right? But that's another story in the long list of unwritten, non reported Obama Files.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 31, 2011)

Surfaceone she's been around longer then you realize...........................






 Look out for that umbrella you heathen you.......................


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 31, 2011)

"Watch it, sucka!"


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 31, 2011)

seems like a mean spirited post to me. Honestly I'm disappointed[:'(]  There arent better things to post about?


----------



## CWBookAuthor (Aug 31, 2011)

Wow! No comment about Clinton? Oops. He was Democratic.

 Mike


----------



## saratogadriver (Aug 31, 2011)

I doubt anyone can top Billy Carter though.   But, seriously, leave the blue state vs red state crap out of it.   BOTH sides have nothing to brag about...

 Jim G


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 31, 2011)

> seems like a mean spirited post to me.


 
 Hey Matt,

 Interesting term, that "mean spirited." I've heard it used often in the current political lexicon. Doesn't Harry Reid have the trade-mark on it?

 Mean-Spiritedness = Anyone who says anything negative about the goals of Democrat big government welfare-state programs is "mean-spirited."

 I'm quite sure there are way better things to post about than Uncle Obama and Aunt Zeituni, but unfortunately, this post's about them.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 31, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> Mean-Spiritedness = Anyone who says anything negative about the goals of Democrat big government welfare-state programs is "mean-spirited."


 
 Ah, so this is a political thread after all? I thought we were just posting examples of presidential relatives who've embarrassed themselves... You seem to be implying there is something wrong with Obama just because of his relatives... I think we all have relatives we are embarrassed of.

 I see PLENTY of media coverage of Obama's uncle's arrest. Just search "obama uncle" on google, and your screen is flooded with tons of articles about it.


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 31, 2011)

> I thought we were just posting examples of presidential relatives who've embarrassed themselves... You seem to be implying there is something wrong with Obama just because of his relatives... I think we all have relatives we are embarrassed of.


 
 Hey Connor,

 Billy Carter was a past champion embarrassing  presidential relative. President Obama has broken new ground with Aunt Zeituni and Uncle Omar Onyango. "Fugitive"  is the word the Boston Globe is using today. 

 It's quite a while since I've been in school, but I believe President Obama is the first president with relatives that were ordered to be deported. Both Onyangos ignored and evaded deportation. Auntie Zeituni while living on welfare and in public housing in Boston somehow managed to retain a very high powered immigration attorney, who miraculously, in a closed hearing, got the same judge who initially ordered her deportation, to grant her asylum. 

 "Obama is the second relative of the president to have defied a deportation order, reigniting debate over illegal immigration and raising questions about how a man who had lived in the United States illegally for years had managed to secure a job, a Massachusetts driver's license, and apparently, a federal Social Security number, without being detected by US Immigration and Customs Enforcement, or ICE."

 You can watch an old interview with Aunt Zeituni on WBZ (a local Boston CBS affiliate}TV, be sure to stay tuned for Part 2.

 She's a pistol. I hope that we'll be seeing lots more of the Onyangos on the campaign trail, but somehow doubt it.

 I may be old fashioned, but do draw a distinction between "embarrassing" and felonious.






 Aunt Zeituni was invited to, and attended Mr. Obama's Senatorial swearing in, and Presidential Inauguration. The President's handlers allowed no public meeting or acknowledgement. I wonder why.

 Have you seen any television news stories on Uncle Omar's arrest last wednesday? How long have you been aware of Uncle Omar and his situation?

 "1105897  19:10   ARREST: OBAMA, ONYANGO 37 CHARLES ST FRAMINGHAM, MA          
                  DOB:06/03/44 Arrested@ WAVERLEY ST, CHICKEN BONE SALOON for  
                  M/V-OUI-ALCOHOL M/V-TRAF/CNTRL/SIG/DEV/RMKS M/V-OP           
                  ENDANG/NEG/RECK/RACE Officer: KRISHTAL, GONCALVES " From Framingham.gov. 

 That darn "Chicken Bone Saloon" has gotta be known for recklessly over-serving their poor presidential relation clients, don'tcha think. Poor Uncle Omar, another victim of the Obama presidency. 

 Our nation should be embarrassed. 




From.


----------



## carobran (Aug 31, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: GuntherHess
> 
> seems like a mean spirited post to me. Honestly I'm disappointed[:'(] There arent better things to post about?


 nope,i havent heard about it....................just another thing our wonderful[8|][:'(]president[:'(]has to add to his resume,................i think we oughtta loan him to the middle east and let the pres.of the NRA take over.................then we'll get somewhere[sm=lol.gif][8|]


----------



## rockbot (Aug 31, 2011)

My all time favorite!

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j4XT-l-_3y0


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Aug 31, 2011)

Who cares.


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 1, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  rockbot
> 
> My all time favorite!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j4XT-l-_3y0


 
 Hey Tony,

 Great forehead wrinkle, and eyebrow action in that clip. He brought such dignity to the White House.

 Remember the original perjurious lecture?






 So. has the Uncle OBAMA, ONYANGO story been getting any coverage in the Star Advertiser or on television? I found nothing in a search of the Star site.






 "Remember our discussion about Obama Onyango, who lived in Boston and wrote a letter to the editor of Ebony magazine in 1971?
 On Wednesday (August 24, 2011), an illegal alien by the name of Onyango Obama was arrested for drunk driving in Framingham, Massachusetts. Is this the same man, that â€œpan-Africanistâ€ from Cambridge, still in the USA after all these years?  Is this the mysterious Uncle Omar, kin of the POTUS, who dropped from sight decades ago?..." From a very interesting Onyango Timeline.




From.


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 5, 2011)

Here's a story Pat might like:

 "The great Obama cover-up
We know every detail about other presidents and their families, why not this one?


 BY EZRA LEVANT ,QMI AGENCY (for the Toronto Sun)

 Onyango Obama, U.S. President Barack Obamaâ€™s uncle, was charged this week in Boston with drunk driving. Turns out heâ€™s also an illegal immigrant.

 When he was arrested, he told police he wanted to call the White House. Why not? If President Obama bailed out General Motors, why not his own uncle?

 In one of his autobiographies, President Obama talks fondly about Onyango, calling him â€œUncle Omar.â€ So itâ€™s not like they were long lost relatives. But Uncle Omar isnâ€™t the only embarrassment in the Obama family. Uncle Omarâ€™s sister â€” Obamaâ€™s aunt â€” is a newsmaker, too. Her name is Auntie Zeituni. She was once living illegally in the U.S. too, although she was granted asylum last year. Uncle Omar even had a social security number.

 Then thereâ€™s Obamaâ€™s grandmother Sarah. She still lives in Kenya. And until a PR firm gave her electricity as a publicity stunt, she lived in a hut without power.

 Have you ever heard of any of these members of Obamaâ€™s family?

 These arenâ€™t distant relatives. Theyâ€™re aunts and uncles and his grandma.

 How could Obama have let his own grandmother live without even electric power? How could he not help his uncle and aunt come into compliance with Americaâ€™s immigration laws?

 OK, how about this: What do you know about Obamaâ€™s brothers and sisters? Heâ€™s got as many as eight half brothers and sisters â€” some in the U.S., one in China, some in Africa. Can you name one?

 How about his parents? Obamaâ€™s father, Barack Obama Sr., was a Kenyan foreign student in Hawaii when he met Obamaâ€™s mom, Stanley. That was her name, Stanley. She was just a teenager. Obama Sr. already had a wife and baby back in Kenya, but he married Stanley anyways. He was a polygamist.

 How did you not know that? Easy, the Media Party didnâ€™t tell you.

 We know every detail about other presidents and their families â€” especially their goofy relatives. Jimmy Carterâ€™s brother, Billy, actually worked for Moammar Gadhafi. Bill Clintonâ€™s half brother, Roger, served time in prison for cocaine.

 Sarah Palin ran for vice president, but we know everything about her â€” and her daughter Bristolâ€™s ex-boyfriend Levi Johnston. There are more than two million Google hits about him â€” just 20,000 for Obamaâ€™s half brother Mark.

 The real point is we know less about Obama than any other president in modern times.

 A polygamist dad is exotic. Obama then followed his mom and his new stepdad to Indonesia, where he went to a Muslim school for two years. Thatâ€™s exotic, too.

 His mom and dad originally met because of their love of Communism, revolution and third world-ism. Thatâ€™s unusual. It also informs Obamaâ€™s beliefs today â€” in everything from the war on terror to foreign affairs to capitalism.

 Never before has an American president been subjected to so little scrutiny, or had such an empty resume with so many gaps in his life. He truly is the Manchurian president.

 We donâ€™t know about Obama, or his values, or his history, or even his family.

 And the reason we donâ€™t know any of this is because the Media Party doesnâ€™t want us to know.

 They realize this is all too exotic and problematic, and would lead to just too many questions about their candidate. So they dispatched dozens of reporters to Wasilla, Alaska, to scrutinize Palin, but not to Indonesia or Kenya.

 Obama is alien. Not because heâ€™s black, but because his beliefs are alien, and were formed in a crucible of radical student activism. If anything, Obama isnâ€™t black in the traditional U.S. political sense â€” he is not descended from slaves. His adult life was one of charmed privilege, a Harvard lawyer-millionaire.

 Barack Obama is going down as the worst president in American history. American voters may fix that next year. But the Media Partyâ€™s cover-up of his faults â€” and even the basic facts of his life â€” is a problem that will surely continue for years to come." From.

 The Canadians get it. Maybe even some in Augusta, GA:

 "Relative humility
Why isn't the president's illegal uncle a bigger news story?

 By Augusta Chronicle Editorial Staff
 Sunday, Sept. 4, 2011

 If it wasnâ€™t so unsettling, it might actually be somewhat funny.

 President Obamaâ€™s half-uncle, Obama Onyango â€“ the â€œUncle Omarâ€ of Mr. Obamaâ€™s memoir â€“ was arrested on Aug. 24 in Framingham, Mass., after he nearly caused a collision with a police officer while allegedly driving intoxicated. So intoxicated, in fact, he continually told the officer that her recollection of the near-crash was â€œinaccurate,â€ and even initially denied consuming any alcoholic beverages.

 All of this, while failing each and every sobriety test and blowing 0.14 on the Breathalyzer â€“ nearly twice the legal limit.
 Unfortunately, the story gets much worse: When Uncle Omar was taken to jail and offered a phone call, he stated, â€œI think I will call the White House.â€ Around this time, they realized Obamaâ€™s dear uncle had been living in America illegally since 1992, in violation of a deportation order.

 If only this were the first situation Obama has dealt with concerning his relatives illegally living in the states. Uncle Omarâ€™s sister, Zeituni Onyango, had been living in Massachusetts for years after she was denied asylum and ordered to be deported. During this time, she collected welfare and lived in public housing.

 No wonder President Obama is so keen on the redistribution of wealth, and so sanguine about illegal immigration.
 Zeituni, who was granted asylum last year, was recently phoned by reporters to comment on her brotherâ€™s arrest when she allegedly stated, â€œWhy donâ€™t you go to 1600 Pennsylvania Ave. in Washington, D.C., and ask your president? Not me.â€ This, from a woman who had been unlawfully supported for years by American taxpayers.

 No one knows how Uncle Omar obtained a valid Social Security number and a valid driverâ€™s license.
 Neither can anyone explain how this isnâ€™t a bigger scandal: Not-too-distant relatives of the president of the United States â€“ we know he knew about them, because they were in his book â€“ show up as illegal immigrants, and itâ€™s a yawner for the press. The same media that follow every twist and turn of The Palin Family Adventures.

 Why not come here? There are no standards!" From.

 Our "independent" press is, and has been dropping the ball on Mr. Obama from the get go.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 5, 2011)

democrats, republican.....There's no difference,they're all politicians.Sure,some of them probably had high ideals when they started out,but somewhere along the line most hand over their balls along with their high ideals rather then their paychecks.Complaining about what is wrong with our country is offensive to me unless it is done by someone who is ACTIVE in physical action in the arenas that count to let their voice be heard.Might as well talk about changing the weather.I don't claim to have any answers that our leaders might be able to use,nor do I sit in a chair watching "news"and do nothing about something I feel is wrong.What is,   IS   unless it is changed.Insanity has been described as doing the same thing over and over and expecting different results.
 I love my country and the IDEALS that were fought for in the beginning.Above that love is for the planet that I inhibit.And above that,my God.
 Arguments about political figures only serve to attack the first word in the title of our once great nation.UNITED


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 5, 2011)

> Arguments about political figures only serve to attack the first word in the title of our once great nation.UNITED


 Howdy Anthony John,

 Thanks for your response. I believe our Founders did agree about the principals that form our Declaration of Independence, Articles of Confederation, and our Constitution, though not without considerable argument as to how they were framed.

 They were not reluctant to call each other out about their views and ideals, and how best to realize them.

 I endorse the words of Elias Boudinot:

 â€œBe religiously careful in our choice of all public officers . . . and judge of the tree by its fruits.â€

 Judging by some of the fruits that we are reaping in the wake of the Obama election, we were not too careful in our last choice of President. I hope all will learn as much as possible about Mr. Obama, and whoever opposes him in the upcoming election.

 Mr. Obama's fruits are sorely lacking, if not down right rotten. The press has been quite reluctant to point out the how and why of it. They seem to have adopted the modern Democrat public relations department stance that they have been so long honing.





From.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Sep 5, 2011)

That's a problem I've noticed a lot. Republicans seem to have no interest in genuinely fixing the country. All they exist to do is to criticize Obama, complain about him, and prevent any progress from occurring. If anything is to actually happen in this country, politicians needs to put aside their grudges and work together! Stop focusing on petty details of the president's life, and let him do his job.

 The Republican side seems to be blowing up over this "conspiracy"... Your argument that the media is covering it up makes no sense.

 "His adult life was one of charmed privilege, a Harvard lawyer-millionaire." And this is different from any other politician?


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 5, 2011)

Hey Connor,

 Fixing the country is something in which I am quite interested. We need to do a great deal of fixing and restoration in the wake of President Obama's two and a half years. I know, believe me, that it feels like far longer.

 Lemme axe you a basic question. We'll look back over President Obama's "leadership" and remember back to those halcyon Carter years. You may have to ask some older relatives or friends about President Carter.

 "Next Tuesday is election day. Next Tuesday all of you will go to the polls: you'll stand there in the polling place and make a decision. I think when you make that decision. it might be well if you would ask yourself, are you better off than you were 4 years ago? Is it easier for you to go and buy things in the stores than it was 4 years ago? Is there more or less unemployment in the country than there was 4 years ago? Is America as respected throughout the world as it was? Do you feel that our security is as safe, that we're as strong as we were 4 years ago? And if you answer all of those questions yes, why then, I think your choice is very obvious as to who you'll vote for. If you don't agree, if you don't think that this course that we've been on for the last 4 years is what you would like to see us follow for the next 4, then I could suggest another choice that you have.

 This country doesn't have to be in the shape that it is in. We do not have to go on sharing in scarcity, with the country getting worse off, with unemployment growing. We talk about the unemployment lines. If all of the unemployed today were in a single line allowing 2 feet for each one of them, that line would reach from New York City to Los Angeles, California. All of this can be cured, and all of it can be solved...

 I would like to have a crusade today, and I would like to lead that crusade with your help. And it would be one to take government off the backs of the great people of this country and turn you loose again to do those things that I know you can do so well, because you did them and made this country great." 10/28/80 - Presidential Debate. Here it is On Video.

 I see no "conspiracy" Connor. I'm not arguing that the Media Party is covering it up, either. Under reporting it, yes indeed. Soft pedaling the President's lack of knowledge about his most conspicuous illegal alien relatives, you bet'cha. As to,



> "His adult life was one of charmed privilege, a Harvard lawyer-millionaire." And this is different from any other politician?


 
 I'm not following you on this strawman bit. What does that have to do with the matters at hand? Do you agree or disagree on the reporting that has been going on? Was not President Obama a Harvard Law graduate? Has he not been leading a charmed life? I can think of other candidates with different pedigrees, and far more experience at implementing their vision.

 "Following high school, Obama moved to Los Angeles in 1979 to attend Occidental College.[24] In February 1981, he made his first public speech, calling for Occidental's disinvestment from South Africa due to its policy of apartheid.[24] In mid-1981, Obama traveled to Indonesia to visit his mother and sister Maya, and visited the families of college friends in Pakistan and India for three weeks.[24]

 Later in 1981, he transferred to Columbia University in New York City, where he majored in political science with a specialty in international relations[25] and graduated with a Bachelor of Arts in 1983." From wiki-obama.

 Who were those good "friends in Pakistan?" You or I might ask, but we don't know, do we? 

 There's roughly 502 days left in Mr. Obama's term. You can see the CLOCK here. There's a popular Count down / count up the cost of Obama app for that.





 This might be a good collectible item.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Sep 5, 2011)

"I would like to have a crusade today, and I would like to lead that crusade with your help. And it would be one to take government off the backs of the great people of this country and turn you loose again to do those things that I know you can do so well, because you did them and made this country great."

 This reads, to me, like a typical Republican statement of this day and age. Those Palin and Bachmann idiots will get the country nowhere, and I'll be very glad if one of them gets the nomination. They say nothing of substance while saying quite a lot. The best thing the Democrats could do is somehow to get one of them nominated, Obama couldn't lose. Rather than criticize Obama, let's hear how THEY think the country could be improved? Or any Republicans, for that matter? 

 Boehner and his ilk seem to be dedicated to opposing to Obama on everything, and that is why nothing is getting done in Washington. It is not a matter of principles, it has become a matter of politics.

 Remember, it is Bush that got us into this mess. How do you think a Republican can get us out? Clearly those policies didn't work.


----------



## David Fertig (Sep 5, 2011)

Racists!

 All of you!

 RACISTS!


----------



## carobran (Sep 5, 2011)

[8|]are you serios!!??!!??if you are then..........[:'(][:'(][:'(][][][][][][][:'(][]...........and[>:].....................and i aint tryin' to be funny[][8|]


----------



## rockbot (Sep 6, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  ajohn
> 
> Complaining about what is wrong with our country is offensive to me unless it is done by someone who is ACTIVE in physical action in the arenas that count to let their voice be heard.


 

 Hi ajohn, they do and they are called the "tea party" which are constantly being bashed by the liberals and media to no end. I hear nothing but name calling and 
 " how stupid the tea party is" and how they are holding up Obamas "plan" blah blah blah.

 You are right though, same old sh@t different day!


----------



## suzanne (Sep 6, 2011)

And just what is the grand plan of the republicans to save the country?  They keep saying, lower taxes on rich people and corporations.   The rich already don't pay taxes on their dividends.  But lets not consider that because it gets in the way.  I think the other thing republicans are saying is if everybody goes out and spends their money that they have so much of the economy will improve.  I would like to know who it is that has all this money?  Everyone I know, and these are middle class people, is living paycheck to paycheck.


----------



## rockbot (Sep 6, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  suzanne
> 
> And just what is the grand plan of the republicans to save the country?Â  They keep saying, lower taxes on rich people and corporations. Â  The rich already don't pay taxes on their dividends.Â  But lets not consider that because it gets in the way.Â  I think the other thing republicans are saying is if everybody goes out and spends their money that they have so much of the economy will improve.Â  I would like to know who it is that has all this money?Â  Everyone I know, and these are middle class people, is living paycheck to paycheck.


 
 That is just the problem. Why do republicans or democrats "have to save the country"? save it from what, them selves?[]

 And why should anyone have to pay taxes on dividends? not just rich people have dividends. Many people supplement their retirement in such a way. Social security I've been told will be unavailable to most of my generation and yet I pay $500.00 a month in taxes for it. Is that fair to all of us that pay and may never receive?

 They are just as much rich liberals if not more then they are conservatives just look at all our colleges, hollywood,social media and politicians so why are you always stuck on rich republicans? If the rich liberals want to pay more taxes why don't they just go ahead and pay more. Send in a check to the IRS they would gladly take it. I do believe that the rich should pay more but how is that going to happen? Its just the same catch phrase that the libs like to use but deep down they don't want it to happen. If so why haven't they done so in all these years?

 And yes you are correct. Us middle class people are living pay check to pay check and I don't even know how the poor are surviving.
 Isn't the liberal "democrats" suppose to be helping us? They sure talk the talk to get elected but look at us now.

 Same old same old. Bush gets blamed for everything. Funny thing though how come Clinton didn't get blamed for the 9-11? Bush was pres for only 9 months when that happened. It was Clintons inability to "do nothing" about terror that lead to that dreadful day. Our embassies and navy where getting hammered.

 The whole prime moragage thing started by Clinton and the republican congress in the 90's is what caused that problem too. Bush had nothing to do with that.
 Freddy Mac and Fanny Mae was a big liberal scam and the republicans were just as stupid to go with it.


----------



## suzanne (Sep 6, 2011)

That is a very good argument.  I don't think anyone can save the country at this point.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Sep 6, 2011)

I believe action is the key to saving the country from our economic turmoil. Republicans' do-nothing attitude is exactly what we don't need: it will do nothing to help the economy. 

 Who got us out of the Great Depression? FDR. Hmm, he was a Democrat... How'd he do it? Unprecedented political reforms and strong government involvement in the economy. Now, I'm not saying Obama is anywhere near the level of FDR... But the idea remains the same. Inaction will not get the country out of its accelerating decline.

 And as for people blaming Obama for the worsening crisis... Bush's spending statred us on this downward spiral. Take a gander at this national debt chart:

 While we're at it, here's an observation to go along with it that  I found on wikipedia while searching for some figures...

 "Economist Mike Kimel notes that the five former Democratic Presidents (Bill Clinton, Jimmy Carter, Lyndon B. Johnson, John F. Kennedy, and Harry S. Truman) all reduced public debt as a share of GDP, while the last four Republican Presidents (George W. Bush, George H. W. Bush, Ronald Reagan, and Gerald Ford) all oversaw an increase in the countryâ€™s indebtedness."







 Now who says Obama's spending too much to get us out of the crisis? These guys spent a huge amount too, considerably more than Democrats... And there was little major economic turmoil during that time, ESPECIALLY compared to today's situation.


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 7, 2011)

> Now who says Obama's spending too much to get us out of the crisis?


 
 Hi Connor,

 Glad you asked. The Washington Post for one: "President Barack Obama has repeatedly claimed that his budget would cut the deficit by half by the end of his term. But as Heritage analyst Brian Riedl has pointed out, given that Obama has already helped quadruple the deficit with his stimulus package, pledging to halve it by 2013 is hardly ambitious. The Washington Post has a great graphic which helps put President Obamaâ€™s budget deficits in context of President Bushâ€™s.




From.

 "President Obama had the chutzpah to infer in his recent speech that we'd be in great financial shape if only every other president had been as responsible on deficit spending as he has been (try to restrain your laughter - no rolling on the floor, please).

 Fortunately for those foolishly naive Americans that actually fall for the utter nonsense our president so often spiels, Jeffrey Anderson provides a nifty, handy-dandy, chart that even they can understand.

 As one can see, Obama's actual track record versus other recent presidents (detailed more fully here).

 It's also worth noting, since Obama's fallback defense is always that the economy made him do it, that annual deficit spending even during the Great Depression never reached so much as 6 percent of the gross domestic product (GDP). You can see how that compares with Obama's tallies below:




From.

 Meanwhile, Roosevelt's machinations surely lengthened the Great Depression 1.0. World War II brought us out of it.

 You've been drinking the Kool-Aid, I fear, Connor. Even NPR sez: "In his State of the Union address tonight, President Obama will reportedly issue a call for "responsible" efforts to reduce deficits (while simultaneously calling for new federal spending). In light of the President's expected rhetorical nod to fiscal responsibility, it's worth keeping in mind his record on deficits to date. When President Obama took office two years ago, the national debt stood at $10.626 trillion. It now stands at $14.071 trillion â€” a staggering increase of $3.445 trillion in just 735 days (about $5 billion a day).

 To put that into perspective, when President George W. Bush took office, our national debt was $5.768 trillion. By the time Bush left office, it had nearly doubled, to $10.626 trillion. So Bush's record on deficit spending was not good at all: During his presidency, the national debt rose by an average of $607 billion a year. How does that compare to Obama? During Obama's presidency to date, the national debt has risen by an average of $1.723 trillion a year â€” or by a jaw-dropping $1.116 trillion more, per year, than it rose even under Bush." From.

 President Obama is spending us down the drain.






 But we wander from the topic. President Obama's relations.


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi again, Connor,

 Today's installment of the Obama family you might not have known about, turns to Kenya. You'll find it instructive, I think.

 "Going to visit with
 Obama's 'Granny is a trip 
 to a strange land

_The Kenyan village where President Obama's step-grandmother lives hasn't benefited much from its association with him, and the country itself is still a maddening mystery._


 Reporting from Nyangoma-Kogelo, Kenya â€” To secure an audience with the Obama family matriarch at her farmhouse in western Kenya, you are told to pay respects at the local seat of power. This is a run-down government building where the district commissioner, a scowling man in a black suit, receives you without warmth.

 You've come to see Sarah Onyango, you explain, the woman referred to as "Granny" by the president of the United States. You are coming with the blessing of the president's half brother Malik Obama, you quickly add.

 District Commissioner Boaz Cherutich, who controls the woman's 24-hour security detail, dismisses you brusquely, saying: With the family's permission, you don't need mine. Go.

 Down pitted dirt roads, behind a metal gate, you find policemen playing cards in the big front yard of the family compound where the president's father is buried. Grim faced, they turn you away without explanation.

 John the Fixer, who has arranged many such visits, doesn't quite understand the problem, but the day is young, and he will make calls. "They have to consult widely," he says.

 Security has been tightened, he explains, since President Obama sent a team to kill Osama bin Laden, prompting vows of revenge. Kenya has been hit before, most calamitously when Al Qaeda blew up the U.S. Embassy in Nairobi in 1998.

 "We used to love this place. You could walk in and out and see the grandmother," he says. "She is a very social woman, but access to her has been restricted."

 ::

 Malik Obama is nearby, and he's sure to straighten things out. He's having a Coke on the patio of the area's best hotel, the Mwisho Mwisho, whose name, "end end" in Swahili, reflects its reputation among tour guides as a refuge of last resort.

 In Barack Obama's memoir, "Dreams From My Father," Malik is portrayed as a hard drinker with a magical laugh who converts to Islam, swears off liquor and serves as best man at his half brother's wedding.

 Now 53, Malik lives in a house beside their step-grandmother's and calls himself the president of this remote, long-neglected village an hour and a half's drive from the nearest big city. He doesn't like to talk about how many wives he has â€” sometimes he says two, sometimes three â€” perhaps because his latest marriage, to a teenager, brought some unwelcome press.

 This year, the Internal Revenue Service granted tax-deductible status to his charity, the Barack H. Obama Foundation, though a Virginia-based watchdog group, the National Legal and Policy Center, alleges he committed mail fraud by falsely claiming that status for years. His explanation: The process took longer than he expected.

 He is planning to run for office, maybe parliament. He wants better roads, better schools, better government. For his half brother's visit as an Illinois senator in 2006, the Kenyan government graded the dirt road to the family farmhouse, and around the time he won the U.S. presidency in 2008, the family got electricity. The area was declared a national heritage site, with promises of a cultural center, library and museum, but little has been done.

 "We don't have the best leaders," Malik says. "If we fix up the roads, if we put in water and electricity, then it will be a great place. At the end of the day, I'm hoping we have a McDonald's here."

 Despite the euphoria here attending Barack Obama's election, tangible things haven't changed much for most people. Few have running water, and most eke out a living on farms or in roadside shops. In the tumbledown concrete kiosks flanking the dirt road that runs through the main business district, seamstresses sew blouses for the equivalent of a dollar or two a day.

 Tourists and journalists will come through, but they "spend a few short hours, and then they leave," Malik says. "They just ask questions. They wear me out with these questions, and then they don't spend any money."

 Why doesn't somebody invest in a fruit juice factory that would employ some of the local jobless? Why doesn't someone offer to build a few new classrooms? Why doesn't the government of Kenya do something? "The misallocation of funds is really pathetic," he says.

 Kenyans experience a maddening inability to get answers to basic questions, such as who bears responsibility for a road that goes unbuilt, or where a bureaucrat is getting his orders. In this country of legendary corruption, then-Sen. Barack Obama caused a stir in 2006 when he arrived and denounced it. Years earlier, his stubbornly idealistic father, a civil servant, had done the same, and his frustration with the system helped ruin him.

 Malik Obama, a man of many affairs, must run now. He announces that John the Fixer did not make it clear that you wanted to see Mama Sarah. John the Fixer vigorously disputes this. Still, Malik says, you have my blessing to visit the farmhouse. He doesn't understand why the guards won't permit entrance." From.




From.



From.


----------



## rockbot (Sep 7, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, Roosevelt's machinations surely lengthened the Great Depression 1.0. World War II brought us out of it.


 
 Actually that is a fact.  and I was curious so I asked my Mom and Grandma and thats what they said. They are both die hard democrats too![]
 My moms 80 and my grandma is 97.

 Peace to all!


----------



## coreya (Sep 7, 2011)

To be fair , the president has very little to do with the purse strings in this country. Lets look to Congress and the senate.


----------



## coreya (Sep 7, 2011)

Both need major reform!!


----------



## epackage (Sep 7, 2011)

Make all political job term limits at two 4 year terms and then we will see who wants to govern in this country and do for it what is best instead of the BS system we have now with lifetime senators and congressmen/women....


----------



## glass man (Sep 7, 2011)

I dearly loved Billy Carter and think he woulda made a great Pres.I ain't sure though the beer that had his nam on it was horrible!

 Used to see those cans all the time..has been awhile since I have seen one these days..they might be woth 5o cents a piece by now!

 He was once asked "If you had it all over to do again would you have done things differently"..HIS replay was "hell I would not want a second chance at it..I would probably screw it up twice as bad"!![8D] A true "GOOD OLE BOY""!



 If the LORD HIMSELF was in office some one would complain bout HIM!

 Its like a line from the song by the old group BUFFALO SPRINGFIELD  and the song"FOR WHAT ITS WORTH" "Nobody right if everybodies wrong" and "People marching and carrying signs mostly say hurrah for our side" That bout sizes it up ..

 I have "pesky relatives" but love them and would do any thing I could to help them within the law..wouldn't you???JAMIE


----------



## carobran (Sep 7, 2011)

maybe obama should take the _millions OF $$$$$$ _spending to get elected so he can mess this country up more and put it in the U.S's bank account.................if theyve got one anymore.....................im not old enough to vote yet,but i dont know anybody who sees a sign on the side of the road and says ''hey,i think ill vote for that guy'[8|][8|]'............most people know who theyll vote for when they hear who's running[sm=lol.gif]......................the main thing im concerned about with the libereals is gun controll[sm=rolleyes.gif][sm=rolleyes.gif]


----------



## glass man (Sep 7, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  rockbot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


 My dad was greatly helped by fdr and his ccc program and the 25 bucks he sent home each month help very much!My parents told many many times how if it had not been for fdr they would not have known how people would have survived..I think dad paid the country back since he was a sar. in the army from 1940-45  he was wounded at scalarno and given the purple heart by patton himself..dad fought all the way from casa blanca through scily,itlay,france,to germany and was going to japan when the war ended...it is a good thing he got help when he and his family needed it.The rebuplicans of late 30s were like now lower the tax rate for the rich that helped to lengthen the depression..and I don't see how any body by this time believes just by cutting taxes for the super rich and huge corperations is the answer..that is how we got to where we are now!Yet that is the only plan I hear from any republicans?????some say the def. of insanity is doing the same thing over and over and expecting diff. results....if that is true many in this country are crazy as bats[maybe crazier] If a rep. president had got bin ladin.helped get id of kadufi without getting us in an all out war to do so...republicans would still be talking bout it...JOBS? congress want this country in the tank cause they care more about power then people!THANK YOU !JAMIE


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 7, 2011)

> The rich already don't pay taxes on their dividends.Â  But lets not consider that because it gets in the way.


 
 Hey Suzanne,

 I don't believe this is exactly correct.

 "Dividends are taxed either as ordinary income or as qualified dividends. In order to be taxed as a qualified dividend, the investor "must have held the stock for more than 60 days during the 121-day period that begins 60 days before the ex-dividend date," as the IRS explains in Publication 550.

 The tax rate on qualified dividends is 0% or 15% (depending on the individual's income tax rate). If the individual has a regular income tax rate of 25% or higher, then the qualified dividend tax rate is 15%. If the individual's income tax rate is less than 25%, then qualified dividends are taxed at the zero percent rate." From.

 *************************************************************

 So, Suzanne, when President Obama went to kiss the ring of Jimmy Hoffa on Labor Day in Detroit, did you enjoy the remarks of Mr. Hoffa? 

 Should you have missed them, here's a Brief Clip.

 Now this was Jimmy Hoffa, son of the "disappeared" James Riddle Hoffa, president of the Teamsters Union. He was introducing President Obama. What do you think he meant, when he said, ""Let's take the [SOB's] out, and give America back to America, where we belong!"

 Here's another brief clip of President Obama's pat on the back to Jimmy.

 This may be part of Mr. Obama's confusion on job creation, and how it is done. Mr. Hoffa is not a "job creator," unless he's hiring BA's for the Teamsters. He is, however, sending 95% of the Teamster's vast political "contributions" to the Democrats.

 Did you like Jay Carney's Kabuki dance. I'm sure that the Obama Campaign had advance copies of Mr. Hoffa's remarks. Jay seems confused as to who Mr. Hoffa represents. He's got that dismissal by disassociation, and "let's focus on growing the economy and creating (?) jobs" part down to a T.

 You probably remember Mr. Obama's remarks in January:

 â€œAt a time when our discourse has become so sharply polarized, at a time when we are far too eager to lay the blame for all that ails the world at the feet of those who think differently than we do,â€ he said, â€œitâ€™s important for us to pause for a moment and make sure that we are talking with each other in a way that heals, not a way that wounds.â€ From.


Rep. Andre Carson's remarks.

Rep. Rep. Frederica Wilson (D-FL) remarks.

 And the ever popular Maxine Waters.

 These people are divisive, inflammatory, rhetorical bomb throwers. They're all on President Obama's team.

 I'm really looking forward to President Obama's re-stimulating the failed stimulus speech of tomorrow evening. He is a wonderful speaker, though he repeats himself overly, and of course, fails to deliver on his "promises."

 "We'll put people back to work rebuilding our crumbling roads and bridges; modernizing schools that are failing our children; and building wind farms and solar panels, fuel-efficient cars and the alternative energy technology that can free us from our dependence on foreign oil and keep our economy competitive in the years head," he said as President-elect November 22, 2008.





From.


----------



## carobran (Sep 7, 2011)

ok,is that ad fake,orrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...................cause he dont support gun rights...................sure,he may support em' in the middle of nowwhere,but in public places,where there needed the most,he dont...............hes not gonna come out and say it,he aint quite that stupid,but hes gonna ad more and more permits to own one and raise the price of ammo so much etc.that most people arent gonna be able to afford to own them or get bullets for them......................and guns arent any good if you cant shoot them[8|][8|][8|][8|]


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 7, 2011)

Need my fix for today.. []


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 7, 2011)

Branden,

 Click on the little blue link that says, "From." It's a 2008 election mailer from the AFL-CIO.


----------



## glass man (Sep 7, 2011)

THE republicans are right..always right..forever right..right right right...if perry gets elected and the congress and senate is rep.then prosperity will spread through out the land...bout like "change we can believe in" has happened...Money and only money runs this place...if illegals can make the rich richer cause of lower wages then that is cool as bush said "they do jobs americans want do..right!!no they will do jobs at wages so low they can hardly live..watch them get sent back when americans will be willing to work for what ever wage they can get..then the illegals will be shipped home..that is what happened in the depression...

 We soon will learn all about how it was during the depression!!My parents talked about it alot..they always wondered though what would happen if one came in these days..as they said at least they were huge farms that grew food back then..not like that around here any more..suberbs are where all the farms were then! The water is so polluted with chemicals [agnt orange and napalm was made here during the NAM WAR and chemicals dumped into out creek..where at one time 9 pound trout could be caught..could have at least lived off fish..no more!JAMIE


----------



## carobran (Sep 7, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: cyberdigger
> 
> Need my fix for today.. []


 ok,i dont blow em away,that tears them up too bad.................come october or november im gonna post some pics of when i go hunting...............dont worry,for all you animal lovers i wont post any closeups of dead squirrels[8|][][]


----------



## carobran (Sep 7, 2011)

you dont really think im like 9 do ya??[8|][8|]


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 7, 2011)

What's the difference? You're not in AARP is all I'm sure of..


----------



## carobran (Sep 7, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: cyberdigger
> 
> What's the difference? You're not in AARP is all I'm sure of..


 [][][]thats true[][][][8|]


----------



## glass man (Sep 7, 2011)

I first went squirrel hunting with my dad at age 8...shot one way up in a tree first shot in front of my dad!Man I was proud cause he was proud....was allowed to have the shotgun to hunt by myself after that .[we were taught gun saftey early !!]


 GEEZ CHARLIE don't you think the shooting thing connected to voting is bad?Why do guns have to be in it?Too much shooting is going on already..like the dem. lady that was shot in the brain..plus the shooter shot and killed others...brother nut jobs don't need any more excuse to shoot others just because they disagree polictically!!Others using gun lingo politically like palin talking bout having people in her cross hairs..why the gun talk?I love you like a brother but man the pic. just seems wrong in light of the violence that can happen...

 What about this..all of us that believe in the LORD ask for a loving,caring [for the poor and all.a person that wants good for all citizens not just the money people..remember judas carried the money bag for Jesus and the deciples..loved money more then the LORD as he sold him out for silver...


 It has become no matter what a person does to get elected that is cool..even if it is immoral,or even unlawful..especially mean spirited....

 will quote Jesus once more and once more will probably fall on deaf years as it has since JESUS first uttered them"A HOUSE DEVIDED AGAINST IT SELF CAN NOT STAND!IT has come down to  a rep. no matter what 9they do or say]I want rep. elected..same with dems.WE HAVE GOT TO FIND COMMON GROUND OR MARK MY WORDS THIS COUNTRY WILL IMPLODE!!!JAMIE


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 7, 2011)

Don't worry Jamie it's only a visual pun on our esteemed bottle enthusiast/squirrel-baggin' colleague Carobran.. I hate guns, I only have a few.. a caulk gun, a staple gun, & a hot glue gun.. can't do much harm to nobody with them except to attach a toupee real good.. []


----------



## carobran (Sep 7, 2011)

thats me!!!and glassman,think about it,if someone at the shooting in arizona had had  a gun,they probably could have stopped the gunman after just a couple of shots............nutjobs are gonna get guns no matter what[8|][8|][]


----------



## glass man (Sep 7, 2011)

THE ole if everybody had a gun then less people would be killed by them.yet in countries that have gun laws less people are killed...I have had a gun most all my life..but don't need a ak,or a gatlin gun to hunt with...or a rocket launcher or a tank ,or battleship,on and on.

 The bad part is because of this the crooks are better armed then the police..I know I know "the crooks would get them any way..but not so easy..drugs are gotten any way too yet millions get them..how come they ain't legelized too ..with the same resoning? that might curb a lot of shooting...

 I guess with this logic if history was outlawed only the crooks would know history,other things could be applied to this sorta logic ..like if owning antique bottles was against the law only crooks would have them...some people have an arsenal...all I need is my pump shot gun....JAMIE


----------



## Wheelah23 (Sep 7, 2011)

The way I see it bad presidents can be Democrat or Republican. Take our last president for example... [8D]

 I don't think Obama is doing the best job. But I believe his plan of ACTION will help us far more than Republicans' plan of stopping him at all costs. Just getting something done, anything, is better than waiting for China to buy us up... We'll have a Chinese president in ten years, if the Republicans have their way with the government...


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 7, 2011)

> I don't think Obama is doing the best job. But I believe his plan of ACTION will help us far more than Republicans' plan of stopping him at all costs. Just getting something done, anything, is better than waiting for China to buy us up... We'll have a Chinese president in ten years, if the Republicans have their way with the government...


 
 Hey Connor,

 What was that "plan of ACTION", again? Is that the one he's been talking about forever, but has yet to do anything about? Or, was that the one, that he's been talking about all along, but is really gonna tell us all about tomorrow evening.?

 Say, President Obama's got a Chinese candidate for you already, and it's his half-brother:


 July 27, 2008
Barack Obamaâ€™s brother pushes Chinese imports on US

 Michael Sheridan Shenzhen, China

 BARACK Obamaâ€™s half-brother has been helping to promote cheap Chinese exports in a low-profile business career while the Democratic senator has been winning worldwide fame in his race for the White House.

 He has gone to extraordinary lengths to avoid public attention and his family links remain unknown to most of his acquaintances in Shenzhen, a border boomtown in southern China where he has lived since 2002.

 Mark Ndesandjo is the son of Barack Obamaâ€™s late father and his third wife, an American woman named Ruth Nidesand who runs the up-market Maduri kindergarten in Nairobi.

 Obama, however, refers to him simply as â€œmy brotherâ€ and says he was the only uncontested heir after their father, a Kenyan, died in a car crash in 1982.

 But the two men held sharply diverging views on their African heritage and while Obama chose to live in the glare of publicity, his half-brother submerged himself in the crowds of the most cosmopolitan city in China.

 Friends say he has a long-term Chinese girlfriend in her 20s from Henan, a poor landlocked province that sends millions of migrants to the coastal cities.

 He lives in Nanshan, a brash new district of high-rises and streets teeming after dark with young migrants eating spicy street food and cramming into bars, karaoke joints and massage parlours.

 â€œHe is big, strong and full of energy, speaks good Chinese and is a really easygoing guy,â€ said a Chinese friend, â€œHe always wears a hat over his shaven head. I believe he has several consultancy jobs.â€

 Chinese officials said there are unanswered questions about his internet-based company, Worldnexus Ltd. It has provided corporate communications and website design to Chinese firms seeking customers in English-speaking markets, of which the United States is the biggest.

 Worldnexus is not registered to conduct business in Shenzhen and officials at the cityâ€™s commercial administration bureau said this raised potential issues of taxation and compliance with the law by its customers.

 The companyâ€™s Chinese-language website promises â€œincreased communication efficiencyâ€ to clients and lists Shenzhen exporters of electronics and machine parts among its contracts.

 The website lists an office address in the west of the city but despite a search of the area and checks with local police, no such building could be located.

 Nor is Worldnexus Ltd legally registered in Hong Kong, where many businesses choose to incorporate for their China trade, according to an official data check.

 Contacted by The Sunday Times last week, Ndesandjo said: â€œThanks for your interest. However I am not giving interviews at this time.â€

 He did not respond to four subsequent requests for comment.

 However Ndesandjo told a Chinese businessman last week that Worldnexus was not trading at the moment, saying that he hoped to â€œre-start the business next yearâ€ and adding that the website was â€œout of date.â€

 Any family connection between the Democratic presidential contender and the flood of Chinese imports that are blamed by many Americans for destroying American jobs could be politically embarrassing.

 Obama has staked out a populist position on trade with China in the US election campaign, calling in December 2007 for a ban on all toys from Chinese factories until safety inspections were put in place.

 But although the kinship between the two men is bound to cause a sensation in China â€“ as in their fatherâ€™s native Kenya, no distinction is drawn between full and half brothers â€“ they do not appear to be close.

 Ndesandjo, who had an elite education in the United States, collecting a degree from Brown University, a masters in physics from Stanford and an MBA from Emory, did not share Obamaâ€™s emotional view of his roots.

 Obama painted a disappointed picture of his half-brother in his 1995 memoir, Dreams from My Father, in which he celebrated his own return to Kenya and rediscovery of his African inheritance.

 At a rather tense lunch, Obama quoted â€œMarkâ€ â€“ his family name is never given away in the book - as saying Kenya was â€œjust another poor African countryâ€ to which he felt little attachment.

 Mark added: â€œthereâ€™s not much work for a physicist, is there, in a country where the average person doesnâ€™t have a telephone.â€

 According to Obamaâ€™s account, Mark looked him in the eye and said: â€œYou think that somehow Iâ€™m cut off from my roots, that sort of thing. Well, youâ€™re right.â€

 â€œAt a certain point I made the decision not to think about who my real father was. He was dead to me even when he was still alive. I knew that he was a drunk and showed no concern for his wife and children. Thatâ€™s enough.â€

 Barack Obama senior fathered eight children by four different women.

 Obama wrote that Mark didnâ€™t want to ask himself a lot of questions about the meaning of racial identity, dismissing the idea with the words: â€œlifeâ€™s hard enough without all that excess baggage.â€

 Asked last week whether he was quoted accurately in the book, Ndesandjo did not respond.

 Obama wrote that on parting, â€œwe exchanged addresses and promised to write, with a dishonesty that made my heart ache.â€

 Two decades after that encounter, the extended and complex Obama family is bound to come under further scrutiny as the US election enters its final months after the Democratic and Republican party conventions.

 â€œThat not enough has been written about his family is strange,â€ wrote columnist Roger Cohen in the New York Times last March, â€œIf nominated, Obamaâ€™s family baggage will be pored over.â€ From.

 Wait a minute, let's read that last line again:

*â€œThat not enough has been written about his family is strange,â€ wrote columnist Roger Cohen in the New York Times last March, â€œIf nominated, Obamaâ€™s family baggage will be pored over.â€ *

 This never happened. Our media became enchanted with the hope & change guy, and never looked any further.







 "Mark Ndesandjo, Obama's Half Brother, Recalls Their Abusive Father (VIDEO)" From.

 "SHENZHEN: The news release didn't say who Mark Ndesandjo was. Nor did the posters and e-mails promoting the concert. But the 200-odd people who showed up over the weekend for the fundraiser at a posh hotel resort in this boomtown knew who he was.

 The man in a Chinese-style brown silk shirt who played piano to raise money for orphans was the half brother of Barack Obama.

 The guests had a rare encounter with Ndesandjo, and they knew it. After all, he has been dodging the media since his family ties were made public last summer.

 Ndesandjo has lived in Shenzhen, which borders Hong Kong, for the past seven years. And not surprisingly, the announcement for his piano concert identified him as a strategic marketing consultant, for he has also helped start a chain of eateries in China called Cabin BBQ.

 Ndesandjo has a thin mustache, shaved head and a gold stud in his left earlobe. He has a slight resemblance to the US president-elect and shares the same trim, athletic physique. But he speaks Mandarin, is a vegetarian and practices Chinese calligraphy.

 On Friday, the day of the concert, he said he had just finished a novel called Nairobi to Shenzhen, but was yet to find a publisher.

 But he declined to confirm even basic details about his past or discuss his relationship with Obama. He uses the surname of his mother, Ruth, the third wife of his father who died in 1982. He was born in Kenya and moved to the US when he was a child was all that he said.

 His Chinese friend and restaurant business partner, Sui Zhenjun, too, didn't know about Ndesandjo's relationship with Obama, though they had known each other since his arrival in China in 2002. "It wasn't until July when media reports started surfacing about him being related to Obama that I found out they were related," Sui told Associated Press. "He called and told me" about it.

 Ask Ndesandjo what he wants, and the reply would be: a low-key life separate from Obama. No one mentioned his family when he was introduced at the charity concert and cocktail party, sponsored by the American Chamber of Commerce in South China.

 But would Ndesandjo be present at Obama's swearing-in ceremony? During brief remarks on stage, he said he would visit the US in a couple of days, apparently to attend today's presidential inauguration. If he didn't make the trip, he would embarrass his family, he said..." From.


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 7, 2011)

> The bad part is because of this the crooks are better armed then the police.


 
 Hey Jamie, my rocking buddy,

 Have you been keeping up on the slowly unravelling "Operation Fast & Furious" story, brought to you by Mr. Holder and our ATF?

 Here's the wiki-digest version of the story.

 This badly botched Holder/Justice Department "sting" cost the life of Border Patrol agent Brian Terry in Arizona. in 2010.






 "Gun Inquiry Costs Officials Their Jobs

 By CHARLIE SAVAGE
 Published: August 30, 2011


 WASHINGTON â€” The Obama administration on Tuesday replaced two top Justice Department officials associated with an ill-fated investigation into a gun-trafficking network in Arizona that has been at the center of a political conflagration.
 Enlarge This Image

 Attorney General Eric H. Holder Jr. announced the resignation of the United States attorney in Phoenix, Dennis K. Burke, and the reassignment of the acting director of the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives, Kenneth E. Melson.

 The two officials became the highest-profile political casualties yet in the fallout from a disputed effort to take down a weapons-smuggling ring based in Arizona and linked to Mexican drug cartels.

 Run by the bureauâ€™s Phoenix division, the operation, called Operation Fast and Furious, ran from late 2009 to early 2011. Its strategy was to watch suspected â€œstrawâ€ gun buyers, rather than moving as quickly as possible to arrest them and seize the weapons, in the hope of identifying higher-level conspirators â€” as drug investigations are often conducted.

 The operation was internally controversial because the firearms bureau traditionally puts a priority on getting guns off the street. It also lacked adequate controls â€” one straw purchaser bought more than 600 weapons, and agents lost track of hundreds. Many later turned up at crime scenes in Mexico, and two were recovered at a site in Arizona where a United States Border Patrol agent was killed.

 After that killing, bureau agents opposed to the operation reached out to Congress, and two Republican lawmakers â€” Representative Darrell Issa of California, chairman of the House Oversight Committee, and Senator Charles E. Grassley of Iowa â€” began an investigation. On Tuesday, they vowed to press on.

 â€œTodayâ€™s announcement is an admission by the Obama administration that serious mistakes were made in Operation Fast and Furious,â€ Mr. Grassley said, â€œand is a step in the right direction that they are continuing to limit any further damage that people involved in this disastrous strategy can do. Weâ€™re looking for a full accounting from the Justice Department as to who knew what and when, so we can be sure that this ill-advised strategy never happens again.â€

 Democrats have been largely muted in response to the investigation. Mr. Holder also asked the Justice Departmentâ€™s inspector general to examine the operation. And Democratic lawmakers have joined in criticizing its tactics, while objecting only to Republicansâ€™ efforts to blame senior Obama administration officials for them.

 Such accusations have been repeatedly contradicted by testimony from Justice Department and A.T.F. supervisors â€” including Mr. Melson and Mr. Burke â€” that there was no policy directive from Washington or the administration to adopt such an investigative strategy. The two men have also said that they had not known the details of the operationâ€™s tactics, let alone briefed their own superiors about them.

 Mr. Issa repeated his claims on Tuesday, saying that his committee â€œwill continue its investigation to ensure that blame isnâ€™t offloaded on just a few individuals for a matter that involved much higher levels of the Justice Department.â€

 Mr. Holder did not directly address the operation on Tuesday. But in his statement thanking Mr. Burke, he referred indirectly to the management distractions, commending â€œhis decision to place the interests of the U.S. Attorneyâ€™s Office above all else.â€

 Mr. Holder also named B. Todd Jones, the United States attorney for Minnesota, as the new acting director for the firearms bureau, a beleaguered agency that has long been hobbled by gun-rights politics. Five years ago Congress required that the agencyâ€™s director be approved by the Senate, but no nominee has since been confirmed.

 Mr. Jones, who also is the chairman of Mr. Holderâ€™s advisory committee of prosecutors, will remain a United States attorney.

 â€œI know itâ€™s been a challenging time for this agency, and for many of you,â€ Mr. Jones wrote in an e-mail to the firearms bureau Tuesday. â€œAs we move forward, we face a more important challenge than whatâ€™s been going on outside of A.T.F. these last several months â€” whatâ€™s going on inside A.T.F.â€

 Other officials associated with the star-crossed operation have also been swept away in recent weeks. Two A.T.F. Phoenix division supervisors, William Newell and William McMahon, received lateral transfers to positions in Washington. Emory Hurley, an assistant United States attorney in Phoenix who worked on the operation, was transferred to the officeâ€™s civil division from its criminal division.

 Mr. Melson is taking a low-profile position as a â€œsenior adviseâ€ for forensic science issues at the Office of Legal Policy in the Justice Department. By contrast, Mr. Burke â€” who was considered a rising Democratic star in a state run by Republicans â€” is returning to private life.

 Mr. Burke did not return calls on Tuesday. But in newly released excerpts of his private testimony to Congressional investigators this month, he took responsibility for the operation even as he said he had not known about its tactics.

 â€œI get to stand up when we have a great case to announce and take all the credit for it regardless of how much work I did on it,â€ he said. â€œSo when our office makes mistakes, I need to take responsibility, and this is a case, as reflected by the work of this investigation, it should not have been done the way it was done, and I want to take responsibility for that, and Iâ€™m not falling on a sword or trying to cover for anyone else.â€






 What did Eric Holder know and when did he know it?

 The ATF under Holder/Obama no longer works to get guns "off the streets," but actively encourages the deployment of those guns to Mexican streets. How many have died in Mexico as a result of this ATF program? How many more will die in America because of this?

 When will Holder resign?


----------



## Wheelah23 (Sep 7, 2011)

Did the writer of the article even read it? The title is "Barack Obamaâ€™s brother pushes Chinese imports on US ". However, in the article it says:

 "But although the kinship between the two men is bound to cause a sensation in China â€“ as in their fatherâ€™s native Kenya, no distinction is drawn between full and half brothers â€“ they do not appear to be close... Obama painted a disappointed picture of his half-brother in his 1995 memoir, Dreams from My Father, in which he celebrated his own return to Kenya and rediscovery of his African inheritance. "

 How does Obama's practically excommunicated relation have anything to do with pushing Chinese imports? The article itself says "Obama has staked out a populist position on trade with China in the US election campaign, calling in December 2007 for a ban on all toys from Chinese factories until safety inspections were put in place."

 The date of the article should also raise some issues with its relevance: July 27, 2008.

 As for Obama's plan, go ahead and read the whole thing here.

 Concisely put:

"I wonâ€™t be satisfied until every American who wants a job can find one, and until workers are getting paychecks that actually pay the bills, until families donâ€™t have to choose between buying groceries and buying medicine, between sending their kids to college and being able to retire in some dignity and some respect."
 -PRESIDENT BARACK OBAMA, JULY 22, 2011​ 
 And how do Republicans intend to remedy our economic turmoil? By the way, "Block as much Obama legislation as possible" is not an answer.


----------



## rockbot (Sep 7, 2011)

Surf, you da man![]

 I wish I had a solution.
 All I know is what I have witnessed and it isn't working. The rich are doing great, the middle class is paying for everything, the working poor are hurting, the real people in need are suffering and some of my welfare friends are abusing the system and whooping it up! 

 I say a flat tax on all with no loop holes for the select. Give more power to our local communities. Stop taking money from the devil (govt). That is the problem around here. Our politicians are always looking to get more federal money but with that comes loses to our freedom.

 Ex. Green harvest (marijuana) eradication. They fly around in helicopters spending millions to find plants. We need more money they say.. the feds step in, oh we have our own helicopters, oh we need a new hanger facility (millions spent) oh we need more personnel , lets get our DLNR (Department of Land an Natural Resources) to help, they'll need special training oh and lets get the National Guard to assist. Hundreds of millions spent. Local agencies are now using up manpower and hours but wait aren't they suppose to be doing their original jobs, oh okay lets hire more people. You get the picture?

 We have a proposition/bill and 72% vote to stop this madness. What happens? the Fed's threaten to cut other funding, oh no we can't have that. Ignore the people, you bet!

 America, of the people by the people! BS


----------



## carobran (Sep 7, 2011)

glassman,i just want you to trhink about how many lives could have been saved at certain places in time if someone there had been armed.............the arizona shooting,virginia tech. etc.............all it takes is one armed citizen to save a dozen unarmed citizens.............one more thing id like to say...........i really think pilots of commercial planes should be _required _to have a gun in the cockpit,my reasoning behind this??..........two numbers............911[8|]


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 7, 2011)

Hey Connor,

 How are you confused? Did you know about Mark Ndesandjo already? How long have you been aware of him?



> How does Obama's practically excommunicated relation have anything to do with pushing Chinese imports?


 
 Excommunicated by whom? Mark Ndesandjo was invited to, and attended Mr. Obama's inauguration.

 Here's an interesting photo for you to ponder: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "Mark Okoth Obama Ndesandjo, the half-brother of U.S. President Barack Obama (R), smiles with Albania's Prime Minister Sali Berisha during the ceremony of the presentation of his book "Nairobi to Shenzhen" in Tirana July, 25, 2011. Picture taken July 25, 2011." From. Does the Prime Minister belong to the book club?

 ****************

 There's not a lot of information out there on Mark Ndesandjo. He's been keeping a pointedly low profile.

 "On the streets of Guangzhou and nearby Shenzhen, Mark Okoth Obama Ndesandjo is turning heads. Since holding a press conference for his semiautobiographical Nairobi to Shenzhen: A Novel of Love in the East on Nov. 4, Ndesandjo, a half brother of U.S. President Barack Obama, has appeared on television in Hong Kong, and his picture has been splashed on the front pages of China Daily, the South China Morning Post and other regional newspapers.
 Ndesandjo had shunned the limelight until now. He is one of two children born to Barack Obama Sr. and his third wife, an American teacher named Ruth Nidesand, whom Obama Sr. met while the two were students at Harvard. Tall and slim like the President, Ndesandjo had avoided any association with the Obama name. For most of his life, he used only his stepfather's Tanzanian surname, Ndesandjo, but he has now added Okoth, a word from the language of his father's Kenyan tribe, the Luo, as well as his original surname, Obama...

 With this book, Ndesandjo says he's stepping into the public eye in order to raise awareness of domestic violence, promote volunteerism and share his tale of starting a new life in a new land. "I am an Obama, and a large part of my life was a repudiation of that," Ndesandjo tells TIME. "To a certain extent, my brother ... opened my eyes to things that I had left behind for a long time." (Ndesandjo is still reticent about detailing his personal life beyond the fictionalized account, saying he may save that for a second book, a true autobiography.)
 Ndesandjo's life was hardly ordinary even before the world discovered his connection to the President of the United States. Educated at international schools in Nairobi, Ndesandjo, an American citizen, moved to the U.S. after high school, where he earned physics degrees from Stanford and Brown as well as an executive M.B.A. from Emory University. Soon after 9/11, he was laid off from his marketing job at telecommunications-equipment maker Nortel Networks in Atlanta. He decided to reinvent himself by moving to China, a country he had visited with classmates while at Emory. Since 2002, he has taught English and worked as a business consultant in Shenzhen, a 14 millionâ€“strong metropolis in southern China, just across the border from Hong Kong...

 The two brothers have met a handful of times, the last of which was during Obama's Inauguration in Washington. In his 1995 memoir Dreams from My Father, Obama describes his first encounter with his brother, an ambitious student who had severed ties with his father's side of the family as well as his African roots. "I don't feel much of an attachment [to Kenya]. Just another poor African country," Ndesandjo says in Dreams. He goes on to say, "You think that somehow I'm cut off from my roots ... Well, you're right."

 One of Obama Sr.'s eight children with four women, Ndesandjo was raised by both birth parents until their divorce in the early 1970s. He has refused to tell reporters his age, but he is likely to be in his early 40s. Ndesandjo says his father was brilliant but that alcoholism drove him to beat his wife and children...

 A trained pianist, he has given piano lessons to Chinese orphans and performed at an event in January that raised $37,000 to alleviate poverty in China. Harley Seyedin, president of the American Chamber of Commerce in South China, the organization that sponsored the charity event, has been a close friend of Ndesandjo's for the past six years but only learned of his friend's relationship with the President last year when reading news reports." From.

 *********************

 "While US President Barack Obama was busy orchestrating the assassination of terrorist mastermind Osama bin Laden, his half brother Mark Ndesandjo reconnected with his Jewish roots on his first trip to Israel.

 Ndesandjo, 45, was born to Barack Obama Senior's third wife, a Jewish American kindergarten teacher and the daughter of Lithuanian immigrants.

 Ndesandjo's trip to the Holy Land was kept a secret for fear that he would fall victim to hostile attempts to avenge the US-perpetrated assassination of bin Laden.

 One of the main purposes of Ndesandjo's visit was to meet with the Ashkenazi chief rabbi of Israel, Yona Metzger, to receive a blessing and a letter for his mother, Ruth Nidesand...

 According to Metzger, Ndesandjo has met with Obama a few times since the latter took office, and they are in regular telephone contact.

 Before concluding their meeting, Metzger said that he asked Ndesandjo to do "a noble favor for the Jewish people" â€“ to try to convince Obama to release Jonathan Pollard, who has been serving a life sentence in the US since he was convicted of spying for Israel in 1986.

 Ndesandjo agreed, and asked Metzger to write a letter of encouragement to his mother, who lives in Kenya and works as a kindergarten teacher." From.

 *************

 This is a translated page for his marketing firm WorldNexus.

 "Barack Obama has a half-brother living in Shenzhen who runs an Internet company that helps Chinese companies export to the US.

 The company, called Worldnexus, assists Chinese companies set up websites for foreign customers. Their motto: â€œGood Communication is Good Businessâ€.

 Boilerplate says Worldnexus is registered with the Shenzhen city government and under the Chinese name å¤©ä¸‹(TIAN XIA).

 Markâ€™s name has been removed from the site, but I pulled the below image from the Google cache...

 There are, however, some questions about his Internet-based company, Sheridan writes.

 Chinese officials said there are unanswered questions about his internet-based company, Worldnexus Ltd. It has provided corporate communications and website design to Chinese firms seeking customers in English-speaking markets, of which the United States is the biggest.

 Worldnexus is not registered to conduct business in Shenzhen and officials at the cityâ€™s commercial administration bureau said this raised potential issues of taxation and compliance with the law by its customers.

 Ndesandjoâ€™s reply to an interview request: â€œThanks for your interest. However I am not giving interviews at this time.â€

 It will not play well in Peoria that Obamaâ€™s half-brother is working to promote cheap Chinese exports into the United States, Sheridan muses." From.




From.


----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 8, 2011)

[] Right on. I get really tired of all the Obama bashing. I do not even know why he wanted to be pres in the first place. With all the crap left us from reagan Nixon, and two Bushes its good that he won, but the party of NO will do everything to stop his reelection, and doom us middle class citizens more of the same republican crap on the poor,middle class, and bail out the rich, who do not need anybodys help. And yes a flat tax is what is needed, But allready That Texas gov is whining about not enough federal help, so nobody is getting off that teat, sorry about the rant, but the U.S.A. is goin to hell inna handbasket and all they ( pols) can do is fight each other and to hell with the rest of us.........Andy


----------



## David Fertig (Sep 8, 2011)

Racists!

 And now I can add bitter gun owners and clingers to religion.

 And Bambi killers.

 And we need to remember that it was not BO who made those comments.  In fact, he had never even heard them.  And even if he did, or even if he was the one to say them, they were not what he meant.  You are just not smart enough to understand.

 And let's not forget that that Obama cant get anything done, what with Bush, man caused natural disasters, the Arab Spring, vacations, golf, Bush, and the Republicans.

 I think Maxene said it best when she said.....


----------



## bostaurus (Sep 8, 2011)

I don't know that Repubs have done all that much blocking until this last year.  The legislature was firmly in the Dems hands the first two years.  Let's face it..neither Polosi, Reid, or Obama are very good at compromise when they held all the cards. If you don't agree with what is being proposed then you should block it.  
 President Obama is probably a nice guy and he may be smart.  Being smart seems to be based on the fact he went to Harvard but so did Bush...Harvard and Yale.  His accomplishments before the election provided him very little in the way of qualifications to be President.  I think his presidency so far has shown him to be a poor leader.  He is vain ( his speeches replete with "I" and "my"), obstinately far left, lets Polosi and Reid do the dirty work so his hands stay clean, his ideas have not worked yet he stays with them rather than admit a mistake, takes no responsibility but whines about his difficulties....the congress, the weather, the economy, the banks, Wall Street, China, the Euro, and, of course, Bush.  He needs to man-up.

 That was just an aside:
 I think I have mentioned this before as regards becoming dependent on government.  When we lived in Germany it came as a shock to me how much they were dependent on the government to meet all their needs to the point of societal impotence (if I can coin a new phrase).  When something happens, say a natural disaster, they were totally dependent on the government to meet all their needs.  Sure, we rely heavily on our government in disasters but a large amount of help is provided by charities, church groups, and volunteers.  My German neighbor was aghast that the government was not totally in control of things by the next day after Katrina hit.  When I explained that  the two major roads into New Orleans were impassable and that the disaster area  was larger than Germany, Luxembourg, Belgium, and the Netherlands combined she was surprised.  Contrary to European opinion on how backward Americans are concerning their knowledge of geography, they know as little about North American geography as we do about European geography...but I digress.  
 When I further explained to her that the day after Katrina there were hundreds of private citizens that had traveled to New Orleans with their boats to help rescue folks and within 2 weeks there were over 10,000 private volunteers and organizations down there housing, feeding, and cleaning up she had trouble comprehending.  "That is what the government should be doing"  she said and went on to say that things would have been different if it had happened in Germany...she had already forgotten the geography lesson.  So I pointed out to her the previous summer when Germany and France had 1 week of temperatures in the 100's.  It was during the time when most folks take their vacations...and they did.  That summer(2003) 15,000 people died..mostly elderly because families left them home while they vacationed, government ministers and doctors were away too.  Doctors that were there were limited by a 35 hour work week!  That made her rethink her outrage at our government.    
 It made me think a bit more too and take more interest in the effect government has on our individual lives and freedoms.  Sure we need a government to make and uphold laws, provide defense, etc.  A major problem is that the more government does for you the more you become dependent on the government and the more the government believes it can regulate parts of your life.  You are bought and paid for... Here are some of the laws our landlord told us:  If you had a dog it may not be in the yard while at work, if must be inside and you have to come home and walk it midday or have someone else do it.  You may not cut down a tree in your yard without permission. You must inform the local police when you go on vacation, letting them know where you will be. No loud yard work between 12 and 2pm.  You may not shoot a fox in your hen house or a wild pig digging up you garden...you must call the reveire owner ( the person that owns the hunting rights)...only he has the right to shoot the animal.  He is also responsible for any damage that animal has done.
 We have, as a people, prided ourselves on our independence and freedoms but we are going the way of Europe.  We now have city governments that want to tell you what you cannot eat, that demonize smokers but want to decriminalize pot, want to ban military recruitment but provide safe haven for illegal immigrants, etc.
 A federal government that  is digging deeper into our lives.  It creeps in slowly and before you know it you live in a socialist society where you are dependent on Uncle Sam for everything and he expects obedience in return.
 My rant for the month...


----------



## coreya (Sep 8, 2011)

Great rant Bostaurus, I agree 110%. We as Americans cannot appreciate what we have until we live in some of these 3rd world s*** holes or Govt. controlled country's. It also makes me wonder why people who come to this country whether legal or illegally want to make it just like home.* Home sucked thats why they are here*!! When my family came to this country (legally) during the 20's & 40's from Germany and Palestine there were no handouts or give aways or govt programs to help assimilate, no duel language aids, no free housing, there was just work and family if you were lucky and just work if not. Immigrants were expected to assimilate into the American culture, learn the language and become productive for the betterment of America as a whole. When I worked in Miami there were people there who refused to learn English and would not speak English even if they knew it. We were ordered to take Spanish lessons in our off time to accommodate these leeches. We need to take a couple steps back to our past to realize how to fix the problems of the present. Just my humble opinion and my own personal rant!!!
 I've got 20 acres and guns so keep screwing it up!!


----------



## bostaurus (Sep 8, 2011)

I read an article a couple years back and I wish I could remember who wrote it and where.   The premise was that most of those that came to America in the past came because they were leaving oppression...religious or governmental.  They wished for something better, a place to have freedoms..freedom to worship as they pleased, to own land, to live where they wanted, to have a say in what the ruling powers did and how they made laws, to work at what they wanted to do not be locked into as caste system, to wish for something better for their children and know it was possible.  The "American exceptionalism", the drive and innovation to built a great nation in a few short generations was due to the fact that these were exceptional people.  They were the ones that did not sit back and except their lot in life but took steps to leave all they knew, many times leaving all they owned behind.  They went to a country hoping that all they heard or read was true.  
 They came to be Americans.  Traditions, food, etc came with them but they were Americans and proud to be so.
 There are still those that come from all over that want to be Americans.  They still believe in the dream but we have many that come today that do not believe in the dream.  They do not want to be "American" but want the advantages and remain what even nationality.  
 We have a friend who won the immigration lottery in Spain.  He came to the States with only a suitcase and a Master's in Computer Science.  He worked a few menial jobs then decided he needed to improve his English,though he was already fluent.  He proudly joined the US Army.  He said he wanted to give something to the country that had excepted him!
 My husband works with a couple guys from India that have DVM's and board certifications yet they have been trying for years to get citizenship.  
 Off subject...sorry...  The writer believed that what made America was that those that came here were willing to take risks without the safety blanket.  They were independent, hard working, courageous, willing to step outside the box, and unwilling to be lorded over.


----------



## carobran (Sep 8, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: David Fertig
> 
> Racists!
> 
> ...


 obama needs to spop blaming the people before him for everything.............what if george washington had said''well,i think the colonists messed things up too bad,so i wont even try''...............and i dont kill bambi.............thats illegal............try reading your local game laws[8|][8|]..........and i aint a racist.............people need to stop yelling that everytime someone says something against a black person................did it ever occur to you that mayby they just dont like the person????[8|][][][:'(].......................ya know.this thread is a great place to let off steam[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## Wheelah23 (Sep 8, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  carobran
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kOHABYhZ7a8


----------



## carobran (Sep 8, 2011)

got dial-up.............not gonna even try[8|][]


----------



## glass man (Sep 8, 2011)

YOU know I don't even mean to get into these discussions..no one wins,no one is totally right,and it always seems some one talks down to some that they disagree with...LORD knows like in the book of JAMES  of the Bible it says to "bridle your tongue" I TRY TOO!...we all feel strongly about things...but I feel more strongly about loving all yall over politics!


 Most all that know  I am a old hippie,but a CHRISTIAN ...big on the CHRISTIAN!MY goal in life is to love!That is what JESUS commanded me to do and LORD I try.Growing up in the 60s and being on the left wing has been a hold over from then..but JESUS trumps it all!

 You all on here mean so much to Nina and me.

 It really hurts when many say the poor are no good and are just parasites!I know some are ripping off the system ,but don't get rid of it cause you will hurt millions..instead have better oversight.If the powers that be would just put me to sleep like a ole dog I would go to my FATHER and never hurt again and would not be begruged just for being poor and taking up space..but HE wants me here for some reason.

 If we look closer we are much more united together then by politics...these discussions always cause division...every since I have been on here it has done that.

 PLEASE FOR LITERALLY FOR THE LOVE OF GOD LETS FIND SOLUTIONS INSTEAD OF JUST KNOCKING EACH OTHER AND THE SIDE YOU DON'T LIKE!!LETS BE "ONE NATION UNDER GOD"!

 Yes things need to change ..but it starts within each one of us in love for each other and discuss things instead of putting each other down because we disagree! I LOVE EAC AND EVERY ONE OF YOU,,I DON'T SEE RACE,POLITICS..JUST GOOD PEOPLE THAT I PRAY WE WILL GET TOGETHER TO MAKE THIS A BETTER ,CARING,LOVING,GOOD PAYING JOBS AT HOME,STOPPING THE GREED, GOD LOVING,AMERICA!!!JAMIE


----------



## bostaurus (Sep 8, 2011)

God Bless you Jamie.  I don't think anyone on here means to come down on poor or those who are truly unable to work due to health issues or old age.  Social Security started out with the best of intentions but has morphed into something far different.
 What upsets folks are those who can work when jobs are available but will not work, those who take full disability because the can't work then find another job, women that have baby after baby to get bigger checks...
 I am just over 50 and I have seen the changes.. The town my family is from was almost like Mayberry.  Doors unlocked, front porches, kids walked to school and into town, school that was orderly with respectful students.  Were there poor there?  Absolutely but it was what they used to call "proud poor".  You made do with what you had, if you got in a bind the church would help out or your neighbors.  My mom's school pictures show about 1/2 the kids did not have shoes to wear to school (1930"s)   Now I worry about my mom sitting out on the porch even during the day.  There are now 3 HUD housing developments in a town of about 2,000 mostly inhabited by unemployed single women. It started out as a good idea but now it is a way of life.  
  A woman cannot walk down the main street without verbal catcalls and inappropriate remarks.  She lived near the school and had to go inside when school let out because of the boys cursing at her.  
 I don't know what the answer is now.  How do you teach pride and the desire to earn a living? 
 God did not just create man and woman and then say relax I will take care of everything.  He gave them a job.  Man (and woman) were meant to work and create.  There is nothing more satisfying than doing your job and doing it well no matter what it is.  When health or age keep you from your job there are still things you can do on a smaller scale like volunteering.
 Well, I have been writing too much today!  Can you tell my kids have gone back to college?  it is a bit quiet around here during the day


----------



## glass man (Sep 9, 2011)

I understand and thank you for the GOD BLESSING ME..HE SURE HAS DONE THAT!!

 AS you said THERE ARE THE PROUD POOR!NINA and I made good money in the 90s..we both had good health...we learned that can change fast!I first worked with a paper route,then helping debeaking chickens on a chicken farm.then with working for dad in high school summers,then factory work,then working with problem children,after that painting at the last working for my self and finally doing good money wise..then diabeties and complications on and on..no whining..just it happens to people...

 Nina was a manager of a taco bell and did so good she was featured in their national mag. then her spine started to deteorate...please don't think this could not happen to you!WE PUT IN TO THE SYSTEM AND ONLY WANT  A SMALL ENOUGH AMOUNT TO PAY OUR BILLS AND EAT! We struggle month to month like even those that have good health!

 When we finally went in to try to get food stamps Nina cried as we were talking to our case worker..WE ARE PROUD!!

 BUT IT SEEMS THAT SO MANY ARE BUYING INTO THE MYTH THAT MOST ALL ARE JUST LAZY NO GOODS!YET FEW GET MAD AT CORPERATE WELFARE THAT COSTS US SO MUCH MORE..CEOS THAT GET MILLIONS WORKING FOR COMPANIES THAT ARE FAILING..WHY???COM PANIES WITH OFF SHORE ACCOUNTS,COMPANIES THAT GO OVER SEAS TO HIRE SLAVE LABOR ONLY TO SEND THE GOODS BACK HERE TO GET OUR MONEY!WHY AIN'T FOLKS MUCH MORE MAD ABOUT THESE THINGS THEN SOME NO GOODS SCREWING THE SYSTEM HERE THAT ONLY AMOUNTS TO PENNIES COMPARED TO THE TRULY GREEDY FOLKS TAKING BILLIONS FROM US?WHY?BECAUSE THEY WANT YOU TO KEEP YOUR EYES OFF THEM AND ON THE POOR!!JAMIE

 MAY THE LORD HELP US ALL AND MAY HE GET RID OF THE EVIL AND GREED THAT IS KILLING THIS COUNTRY!!JAMIE


----------



## David Fertig (Sep 9, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  carobran
> 
> 
> obama needs to spop blaming the people before him for everything.............what if george washington had said''well,i think the colonists messed things up too bad,so i wont even try''...............and i dont kill bambi.............thats illegal............try reading your local game laws[8|][8|]..........and i aint a racist.............people need to stop yelling that everytime someone says something against a black person................did it ever occur to you that mayby they just dont like the person????[8|][][][:'(].......................ya know.this thread is a great place to let off steam[sm=lol.gif]


 
 "Obama needs to stop..."  If you do not agree with our wonderful young African American (well ok, so he is actually half white, but...) you are obviously RACIST.  Look - I watch MSNBC and I listen to NPR and I KNOW that you are a RACIST.  And you want old people to die.  And you hate animals and the environment.  You just aren't smart enough to know these things.

 You think that it is ok for 16 year old kids to walk into a gun show and buy a dozen machine guns and then start shooting - that's what I hear.  You want it to be like the wild west where anytime someone sees someone else - THEY SHOOT THEM.  

 Look - the science is settled.  The earth will be 110 degrees by 2015.  The sea levels will be 20 feet higher.  All the polar bears died in 2008.  And all you care about is stopping our brilliant president from accomplishing anything good for YOU.  

 All you racist, bambi killer, bitter gun and God clingers can take all your fat cat, capitalist, anti-environmental friends and just...


----------



## bostaurus (Sep 9, 2011)

I am old enough to remember that in the 70's scientists were telling us we were headed for a new Ice Age...it was settled science.


----------



## David Fertig (Sep 9, 2011)

Yes.  

 Back then, global warming was causing the earth to get cooler.  

 Now global warming is causing the earth to get warmer.

 What do you not understand about that?

 And why do you hate the polar bears?


----------



## bostaurus (Sep 9, 2011)

> And why do you hate the polar bears?


 Well, they eat cute seals don't they?  Even the small white fluffy baby ones with the big black eyes.  They are evil.


----------



## David Fertig (Sep 9, 2011)

You mean these?


----------



## bostaurus (Sep 9, 2011)

That is just a ploy to lull you into thinking they are harmless and only addicted to sweet carbonated beverages.  As soon has you turn your back they are into your garbage and snacking on your dog.


----------



## David Fertig (Sep 9, 2011)

Lok how cuddly!


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Sep 9, 2011)

To decry Obama's lack of accomplishment is in no way racist. How anyone can defend his socialist ambitions is beyond me. I thank God that bush was in control after 9/11. We would have been in a world of hurt if the "apologist-in-chief" was in office that day we and  would now be firmly under Sharia Law. The president's "jobs" speech last night was nothing more than a cry for re-election. Nothing new, just more government spending. He hasn't learned one thing from his last "stimulus" follies. Call a spade a spade, there ain't one thing racist about that.


----------



## David Fertig (Sep 9, 2011)

And they love dogs.


----------



## David Fertig (Sep 9, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  CALDIGR2
> 
> To decry Obama's lack of accomplishment is in no way racist. How anyone can defend his socialist ambitions is beyond me. I thank God that bush was in control after 9/11. We would have been in a world of hurt if the "apologist-in-chief" was in office that day we and  would now be firmly under Sharia Law. The president's "jobs" speech last night was nothing more than a cry for re-election. Nothing new, just more government spending. He hasn't learned one thing from his last "stimulus" follies. Call a spade a spade, there ain't one thing racist about that.


 
 See?  Spades are black.  Obama is black (well half).  You are RACIST.

 Sharia Law?  Aww.  Those muslims are just a bunch of peace lovers.  Remember all of the terror has been caused by white christian males - Janet Napolitano said so.

 Obama's accomplishments.  Well the poor guy can't get anything done.  His hands are tied.  He keeps trying, but the GOP keeps him down.  He has done so much good for our country.  Just look at all the things he has done for you even though he cannot get any of those things accomplished.

 And his jobs speach was just wonderful.  If only the replublcans would sign his bill.  They should sign it.  They have no reason not to sign it.  Obama said so.  And he is wonderful.  And black.  So give the guy a chance.  Quit holding him down.

 Stimulus?  The first one just was not large enough to accomplish much.  Although it accomplished so much.  It's just that we need more because you are holding Obama back.  Because you do not like him because you are RACIST!


----------



## carobran (Sep 9, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: David Fertig
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ummm.............i dont recall saying i wished old people would die...............are you nuts?!?!and he aint too young...........hes 50...........i dont like joe biden either............or hilary clinton....and uhhhh........their white....i guess im just racist against everybody aint i??......and those ''cute,harmless'' bears wont be like that for long............i seeem to reacall a couple of years ago where a man and his girlfrien were eaten alive by bears...................ya know,that were supposed to be ''friendly''.............and no,i dont want a teenager to walik into a gun show and get a dozen machine guns and start shooting(its illegal to sell fully automatic machine guns at a gun show........maybe you should get you facts straight next time[:'(][:'(][])those are the kind of people a law-abiding legally armed citizen could stop.....................oh ,and you havent by any chance stayed out in the sun too long lately have you[8|][8|]cause i think you got a few nuts and bolts loose.............ok,i feel much better[][][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## carobran (Sep 9, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: David Fertig
> 
> And they love dogs.


 i wonder how long that dog lived after they took that photo...........5 minutes???[8|][8|][8|]


----------



## David Fertig (Sep 9, 2011)

Sun?  You must not be on the east coast.


----------



## rockbot (Sep 9, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  David Fertig
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 you killing me man![][]
 I don't think carobran has caught on yet.


----------



## carobran (Sep 9, 2011)

nope,there aint a cloud in the sky here...........ita a beutiful day[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## David Fertig (Sep 9, 2011)

a


----------



## David Fertig (Sep 9, 2011)

Yeah - Rock. Don't tell him though.


----------



## carobran (Sep 9, 2011)

i dont get it.................i aint good at this kinda stuff[][&:][8|]


----------



## Wheelah23 (Sep 9, 2011)

I think we get the point Dave. I laughed the first time, but now you're just generalizing liberals and their defense of Obama.

 I don't think I've heard anything except rebuttal by Republicans in this posts, and even in general. The "Nobama" party will certainly not get the country back on its feet. What do you REPUBLICANS suggest should be done to help the economy? Abandon the elderly, poor, and anyone who is being hit hardest by this recession? 

I'll post this again, as I don't think anyone watched it.


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 9, 2011)

I weep for the wasted bandwidth here..


----------



## rockbot (Sep 9, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> I think we get the point Dave. I laughed the first time, but now you're just generalizing liberals and their defense of Obama.
> 
> ...


 
 To be honest I haven't heard anything good from either party. I don't know what to say. I do know that the political structure that we have doesn't work anymore.
 All I know is that the government is running out of OPM. (other peoples money)


----------



## David Fertig (Sep 9, 2011)

a


----------



## David Fertig (Sep 9, 2011)

Nuff said.


----------



## pjritter (Sep 9, 2011)

Awww shucks ... why the hell not.



 Where, oh where -- to put Obama's picture? 




 George Washington, our nation's first president and leader of the American 
 Revolution!






 Abe Lincoln, dis-honorable leader who put our nation through its darkest 
 time!






 Alexander Hamilton, founding father, first Secretary of the Treasury and 
 leader of the constitutional convention!






 Andrew Jackson, "Old Hickory " fought the British in New Orleans !






 Ulysses Grant, Union army general, led the North through the Civil War!






 Ben Franklin, genius inventor, political theorist and leading author of the 
 Constitution.






 Finally, we have someone to put on the food stamp!!!






 Obama's policies have put more people on welfare than any president before 
 him, so this placement is most appropriate. Unlike the Nobel Peace Prize, for which he did nothing, this is an "honor" he richly deserves.


----------



## carobran (Sep 9, 2011)

_AGREED!!!!_there are some people with common sense left in this world!!![sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## rockbot (Sep 9, 2011)

It appears not all CEO's are rich republicans. Check out this gem that visits the White House regularly.
 500+million dollar scam.

http://www.iwatchnews.org/2011/09/09/6281/solyndra-investigation-expands-raid-executivies-homes-and-files


----------



## glass man (Sep 9, 2011)

'THOSE IGNORANT OF HISTORY ARE DOOMED TO REPEAT IT" VOTE FOR RICK PERRY AND GET  MORE YEARS OF WHAT WE HAD  WHEN THE OTHER TEXAN WAS IN OFFICE {EVEN REMEMBER G'W'BUSH???} Then we can put a DEM. in the WHITE HOUSE AGAIN AND BLAME ALL THE CRAP THAT WENT DOWN UNDER PERRY ON HIM LIKE FOLKS ARE DOING TO OBAMA NOW!

 He is trying to get jobs going...but the tea party don't really want him to  do it cause he will get  some credit for it and that ain't what it is about..it is "We want our side to win no matter who suffers! Also we don't care how we do it..the means justifies the end...! Phoney patriotism is a terrible thing..when a REp. is i PRES. they can do no wrong..no matter what the person does[like get us into two wars,outing a C.I.A. agent,ileagal phone tapping U.S. citisens,water boarding on and on..]A REp. Pres. is to be revered or you ain't patriotic..cause the office of the PRES. then is almost sacred..HYPOCRISY ABOUNDS!!JAMIE


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 10, 2011)

Hey Tony,

 That Solyndra link was a dud. This is another under reported breaking story on Mr. Obama's new jobs campaign, *No Donor Left Behind.*






"FBI Raids Bankrupt Solyndra as Lawmakers Question Panel Makerâ€™s Finances

 By Jim Snyder - Sep 9, 2011 12:00 AM ET

 An FBI raid on Solyndra Inc., a solar-panel maker that failed after receiving a $535 million loan guarantee from the U.S. Energy Department, may signal the escalation of a probe into the Obama administrationâ€™s clean- energy program.
 Agents for Energy Department Inspector General Gregory Friedman, who has called the departmentâ€™s clean-energy loan program lacking in â€œtransparency and accountability,â€ joined in the search yesterday at the Fremont, California, headquarters of Solyndra, which filed for bankruptcy protection on Sept. 6.

 Republicans critical of the program stepped up their attacks following the raid, and two House Democrats questioned the integrity of the company, indicating a potential political crisis for the president. A foundation headed by an Obama campaign contributor was a principal investor in Solyndra.

 â€œThe FBI raid further underscores that Solyndra was a bad bet from the beginning and put taxpayers at unnecessary risk,â€ Representative Fred Upton, a Michigan Republican who heads the House Energy and Commerce Committee, said yesterday in a statement. â€œPresident Obamaâ€™s signature green jobs program went from a darling of the administration, to bankruptcy, to now the subject of an FBI raid in a matter of days.â€

 Friedman, a watchdog within the Energy Department, said in a March report that a lack of adequate documentation for loans â€œleaves the department open to criticism that it may have exposed the taxpayers to unacceptable risks associated with these borrowers.â€

*Obama Contributor*

 The Energy Department gave Solyndra the most federal backing awarded a solar manufacturer. The George Kaiser Family Foundation, a charitable organization based in Tulsa, Oklahoma, and backed by donations from billionaire George Kaiser, holds about 35.7 percent of Solyndra, according to a company filing with the Securities and Exchange Commission. Kaiser made 16 visits to the presidentâ€™s aides since 2009, according to White House visitor logs.

 The Federal Bureau of Investigation executed a search warrant at Solyndra, bureau spokeswoman Julie Sohn said in an interview. Sohn said she couldnâ€™t provide details about the investigation. Solyndra, which shut its factory and fired 1,100 people, said in its filing for bankruptcy protection that it had liabilities of $783.8 million.

*â€˜Misleading Claimsâ€™*

 Investigations by the panel over six months were frustrated by â€œmisleading claims on Solyndraâ€™s viability by administration officials, company executives and congressional Democrats,â€ Upton said in the statement with Representative Cliff Stearns, a Florida Republican who heads the committeeâ€™s oversight panel.

 Dave Miller, a Solyndra spokesman, and Debra Grassgreen, the companyâ€™s bankruptcy attorney with Pachulski Stang Ziehl & Jones LLP, didnâ€™t immediately return calls seeking comment on the raid. White House spokesman Eric Schultz declined to comment on the raid, referring questions on law enforcement to the Justice Department and on loans to the Energy Department, which also declined to comment.

 Selection of companies to receive U.S. backing are â€œmerit- based decisions made by career staffers at the Department of Energy, and the process for this particular loan guarantee began under President George W. Bush,â€ Schultz said in an e-mailed statement on Sept. 1.

 â€œEvery project that receives financing through the Energy Department goes through a rigorous financial, legal and technical review process,â€ Schultz said.

 Republicans had questioned the loan guarantee to Solyndra even before the inspector generalâ€™s report in March, which criticized Obamaâ€™s loan program for poor documentation and record-keeping without singling out specific decisions.

*â€˜Smelled a Ratâ€™*

 â€œWe smelled a rat from the onset,â€ Stearns and Upton said in a statement on Aug. 31, when the company announced its intention to file for Chapter 11 bankruptcy reorganization.

 Democratic Representatives Henry Waxman of California and Diana DeGette of Colorado said yesterday that Solyndra Chief Executive Officer Brian Harrison assured them in a meeting less than two months ago that the company was in a â€œstrong financial position.â€

 â€œHe did not convey to us the perilous condition of the company, and the committee should know why,â€ Waxman and DeGette wrote in a letter yesterday to Stearns.

 â€œAt that time, he said the company was projected to double its revenues in 2011, there was â€˜strong demand in the United Statesâ€™ for its shipments, and the company was expected to double the megawatts of panel production shipped this year,â€ according to the letter. â€œThese assurances appear to contrast starkly with his companyâ€™s decision to file for bankruptcy.â€
 The Energy and Commerce committee yesterday asked Harrison to testify at a Sept. 14 hearing on Solyndra in Washington.

*Obama Contributor*

 In a Sept. 1 letter requesting all documents on White House communications with Solyndra, its board and investors, Upton and Stearns said â€œa major investor in Solyndra, George Kaiser, was a bundler for President Obamaâ€™s 2008 campaign.â€
 Kaiser raised, or bundled, $50,000 to $100,000 for Obamaâ€™s 2008 campaign, according to a list that had been posted on Obamaâ€™s 2008 campaign website. He gave $2,300 personally, according to the Federal Election Commission.

*White House Visits*

 White House visitor logs show that Kaiser had 16 meetings with Obama aides, 11 of them in 2009. His first recorded visit to the White House was March 12, 2009, when he met separately with Austan Goolsbee, a senior economic adviser to Obama, Pete Rouse, a senior adviser to the president, and Heather Higginbottom, deputy director of the Domestic Policy Council. The next day he met with Jason Furman, a member of Obamaâ€™s National Economic Council.

 That month, the Energy Department awarded Solyndra the $535 million loan guarantee to commercialize its cylindrical solar panels.

 In June, Kaiser met with senior Obama adviser Valerie Jarrett, policy adviser David Pope and Chief of Staff Rahm Emanuel. His most recent meeting covered by the White House logs was on April 11 of this year, with Rouse.

 Christian Gronet, the chairman of Solyndra, met with Greg Nelson, from the White House office of public engagement on Sept. 22, 2009. The visits cited in the White House logs were reported yesterday on the Daily Caller website.

 The George Kaiser Family Foundation said in an e-mailed statement on Sept. 1 that George Kaiser â€œis not an investor in Solyndra and did not participate in any discussions with the U.S. government regarding the loan.â€ The foundation said it â€œinvests in a globally diversified portfolio across many different asset classes.â€

 Solyndra has said it failed because it couldnâ€™t compete with larger rivals in other countries as prices for solar panels plunged and demand slowed.

 The company borrowed $527.8 million from the U.S. Federal Financing Bank, a unit of the U.S. Treasury Department thatâ€™s its biggest lender.

 In January, the Energy Department agreed to let $385 million in taxpayer support for Solyndra take a back seat to funds from new investors in an effort to keep the company operating." From.

 I feel for the 1100 people that lost their jobs. Mr. Obama's Green Energy Program just vaporized *$535,000,000,000.00* tax payer dollars. Very stimulating, Mr. President. What was it that you said last night, "Ultimately, our recovery will be driven not by Washington, but by our businesses and our workers. But we can help. We can make a difference. There are steps we can take right now to improve peopleâ€™s lives."






 In this May 26, 2010 file photo, President Barack Obama, with Solyndra Chief Executive Officer Chris Gronet, looks at a solar panel, during a tour of Solyndra, Inc., a solar panel manufacturing facility, in Fremont, Calif.

 "The Federal Bureau of Investigation continued its probe into solar-panel maker Solyndra LLC on Friday by visiting the homes of President and Chief Executive Brian Harrison, as well as former executives and co-founders Chris Gronet and J. Kelly Truman, according to two people familiar with the situation.

 Solyndra, which filed for bankruptcy earlier this week, is the target of an investigation into whether executives knowingly misled the Department of Energy to secure a $527 million loan guarantee, The Wall Street Journal reported. On Thursday, the FBI seized documents and computers from Solyndra's headquarters in Fremont, Calif.

 Harrison's home wasn't searched on Friday, but he was questioned, according to one person with knowledge of the matter. Harrison, who joined the company in 2010, after the loan was awarded, didn't respond to a request for comment.

 Gronet, Solyndra's former CEO, didn't respond to requests for comment. Truman, a former senior vice president at Solyndra, is currently president and chief executive of energy storage developer Deeya Energy. A person answering the phone at Deeya said, "He is not taking phone calls."

 FBI spokeswoman Julianne H. Sohn declined to comment on whether the agency visited the executives or to describe the nature of the probe. The FBI is conducting the investigation together with the Department of Energy's Inspector General's office.

 Gronet and Truman were co-founders of the solar company and served in their roles through the loan process. They were ousted by the board in the middle of 2010, but not due to any suspicion of fraud, according to one person familiar with the situation. The reason Gronet and Truman left was because the company was burning through cash and had to rein in costs, which the board felt wasn't the strong suit of this executive team, this person said.

 Solyndra raised more than $1 billion in equity from numerous investors, most notably the George Kaiser Family Foundation, Madrone Capital, CMEA Capital, U.S. Venture Partners, Rockport Capital, Redpoint Ventures, Virgin Green Fund and DB Masdar Clean Tech Fund, a fund formed by Abu Dhabi's Masdar and Deutsche Bank (DB, DBK.XE)." From.

 ****************

 "Solyndra-gate?
 By Jennifer Rubin
 The Post reports:

 FBI agents executed a surprise search Thursday of a Silicon Valley solar company that collapsed last week, in an investigation that appeared to center on half a billion dollars in federal loan guarantees granted to the company by the Obama administration.
 The search at the offices and plant of Solyndra, a California-based manufacturer of solar panels, came as Republicans on Capitol Hill demanded answers to questions about the companyâ€™s selection for the $535 million Energy Department loan guarantee. Some Democrats questioned whether the company misled federal officials about its deteriorating financial condition.
 And thatâ€™s not the worst of it from the perspective of the Obama administration. ABC News tells us:

 The Energy Department was keeping a close eye on Solyndra during those crucial months â€” sitting in on board meetings as an observer as part of the loan restructuring, iWatch News and ABC reported Thursday. That raises key questions: Did DOE miss obvious warning signs of the companyâ€™s troubles in the final months before its collapse? . . .
 Energy officials have repeatedly denied allegations that Solyndra received special treatment, saying the selection process was even handed. Until two weeks ago, the Obama administration held out Solyndra as a model for its green energy program, which was devised to create jobs and spur investment in cleaner sources of energy. President Obama personally visited the Solyndra plant last year, and his Energy Department made it the first to win approval of a federal loan guarantee. The $535 million federal investment enabled the company to build a sprawling manufacturing facility.
 For Republicans, Solyndra is a made-to-order scandal. It symbolizes President Obamaâ€™s infatuation with his silly liberal idea (â€œgreen jobsâ€), his crony capitalism and his general ineptitude. If this becomes a full-blown scandal complete with indictments, grand juries and congressional hearings, watch for Democrats to start abandoning the administration in droves. This is one more Obama liability they have no intention of shouldering." From.






 It ain't heavy... it's taxpayer money...






 Mr. Obama never passes up a good opportunity to make a campaign speech.

 There was one line in last night's Angry Salesman speech that appeared out of place: "Well, I agree that we canâ€™t afford wasteful spending, and I will continue to work with Congress to get rid of it."

 How many times did he say, "... this plan is the right thing to do right now. You should pass it." CNN didn't count, merely said, "He demanded that Congress pass his bill immediately more than a dozen times during the speech, but not once did he inform Congress of its price tag.

 Even worse, Obama ended up reneging on a claim made by the White House earlier this week that the bill would be entirely funded from current dollars. In the speech itself, Obama insisted that "everything in this bill will be paid for. Everything." But then Obama told Congress that while their so-called super committee meets to hash out an agreement on cutting $1.5 trillion from future spending as part of the deficit-ceiling agreement last month, they could make more cuts to cover the cost of his new bill -- again, without telling them exactly what those costs would be." From.






 I looked back on President Obama's last Campaign speech to Congress on February 25, 2009 for some telling quotes, and good laugh lines:

 "And that's why I've asked Vice President Biden to lead a tough, unprecedented oversight effort -- because nobody messes with Joe. (Applause.) I -- isn't that right? They don't mess with you. I have told each of my Cabinet, as well as mayors and governors across the country, that they will be held accountable by me and the American people for every dollar they spend. I've appointed a proven and aggressive Inspector General to ferret out any and all cases of waste and fraud. And we have created a new website called recovery.gov so that every American can find out how and where their money is being spent."

 "It begins with energy. 

 We know the country that harnesses the power of clean, renewable energy will lead the 21st century. And yet, it is China that has launched the largest effort in history to make their economy energy-efficient."

 "But to truly transform our economy, to protect our security, and save our planet from the ravages of climate change, we need to ultimately make clean, renewable energy the profitable kind of energy. So I ask this Congress to send me legislation that places a market-based cap on carbon pollution and drives the production of more renewable energy in America. That's what we need. (Applause.) And to support -- to support that innovation, we will invest $15 billion a year to develop technologies like wind power and solar power, advanced biofuels, clean coal, and more efficient cars and trucks built right here in America. (Applause.)" From.


----------



## Wangan (Sep 10, 2011)

I always feel better after I puke.


----------



## rockbot (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks surf! that was the story.[] Haven't seen much in the news on this one...[&:]


----------



## pjritter (Sep 10, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: glass man
> 
> 'THOSE IGNORANT OF HISTORY ARE DOOMED TO REPEAT IT" VOTE FOR RICK PERRY AND GET MORE YEARS OF WHAT WE HAD WHEN THE OTHER TEXAN WAS IN OFFICE {EVEN REMEMBER G'W'BUSH???} Then we can put a DEM. in the WHITE HOUSE AGAIN AND BLAME ALL THE CRAP THAT WENT DOWN UNDER PERRY ON HIM LIKE FOLKS ARE DOING TO OBAMA NOW!
> 
> He is trying to get jobs going...but the tea party don't really want him to do it cause he will get some credit for it and that ain't what it is about..it is "We want our side to win no matter who suffers! Also we don't care how we do it..the means justifies the end...! Phoney patriotism is a terrible thing..when a REp. is i PRES. they can do no wrong..no matter what the person does[like get us into two wars,outing a C.I.A. agent,ileagal phone tapping U.S. citisens,water boarding on and on..]A REp. Pres. is to be revered or you ain't patriotic..cause the office of the PRES. then is almost sacred..HYPOCRISY ABOUNDS!!JAMIE


 
 I along with A LOT of people have some comebacks but it seems the only thing I want to comment on is the waterboarding. I think it would be a nice addition to the summer Olympics. Especially since the people being 'water boarded' could know something to prevent a tradgedy such as 9/11. Im on my way to NYC right now.

 Some people are so blind.

 Our president is garbage. What dont you get?


----------



## Wangan (Sep 10, 2011)

Bank of America doesnt think he is garbage.They love him right to death for the bonuses.They love Warren Buffet too.[sm=rolleyes.gif]


----------



## Wheelah23 (Sep 10, 2011)

There's a huge double standard when it comes to politics. How come Obama's economic spending is "socialist", yet Republicans had no problems with Bush's huge bailout plans in 2008? Hundreds of billions spent on Freddie Mac/Fannie Mae, AIG, the car manufacturers, etc... His actions get no flack, but when Obama does it, it's "socialist"? How does that work?


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 10, 2011)

You have to remember that the propaganda machines never sleep. Both parties have one, and the opposition is always more desperate. Best thing to do is ignore all the hot air and do your own thing.. that's why God made bottle dumps.. []


----------



## Wangan (Sep 10, 2011)

I hate the Texas cattle killing Bushes too.The chemicals that surface from fracturing rock for natural gas kills everything,but it sure makes for a fat wallet.

 Most everyone has a relative or two that they are not proud of.Its when they use their power,(if they have any),to manipulate for gain or squelch knowledge that it is SUPPOSE to be illegal.But kings of turd island dont catch the crap that is running down the hill.There is no accountability. 

 You see,I was so upset about all politics in general I removed myself from my party and now I have been "undeclared" for quite some time.I always voted across party lines for the person who might do the best job.Being associated with any political party is an embarrassment for me.There are too many crooks and phoneys all around.I cant vote in the primaries but big Woopteedo,I never have anyway.


----------



## Wangan (Sep 10, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> You have to remember that the propaganda machines never sleep. Both parties have one, and the opposition is always more desperate. Best thing to do is ignore all the hot air and do your own thing.. that's why God made bottle dumps.. []


 
 +1 Cyber![]


----------



## rockbot (Sep 10, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Wangan
> 
> 
> 
> You see,I was so upset about all politics in general I removed myself from my party and now I have been "undeclared" for quite some time.I always voted across party lines for the person who might do the best job.Being associated with any political party is an embarrassment for me.There are too many crooks and phoneys all around.I cant vote in the primaries but big Woopteedo,I never have anyway.


 
 That is good judgement Tim. I try to follow that logic too. I just get frustrated when people " pick sides" and try to justify idiocy.
 At the end of the day the facts are the facts! 

 "POLITICS IS LIKE USED TOILET PAPER... AND WHAT DO YOU DO WITH USED TOILET PAPER?, YOU FLUSH IT"


----------



## rockbot (Sep 10, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> There's a huge double standard when it comes to politics. How come Obama's economic spending is "socialist", yet Republicans had no problems with Bush's huge bailout plans in 2008? Hundreds of billions spent on Freddie Mac/Fannie Mae, AIG, the car manufacturers, etc... His actions get no flack, but when Obama does it, it's "socialist"? How does that work?


 
 Don't forget that the house and senate was under majority rule by Democrats at that time. How come the Republican house gets blamed for holding up stuff under a Democrat President but the Democrat house doesn't get blamed for holding  anything up under a Republican President? 

 Wouldn't that be a double standard?

 Freddie Mac/Fannie Mae was loosened up By Bill Clinton in the 90's so more minorities could get into the home owning business. Republican congress worked in a 
 bipartisan way to allow this to happen. It took a decade of people buying houses that never should have qualified to create that mess.


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 11, 2011)

On a weekend when the Nation remembers the terrorist attacks of 9/11/2001, quietly, and without any followup,

"Obama's uncle freed from custody after drunk-driving arrest


 September 09, 2011|By the CNN Wire Staff


 Onyango Obama was arrested on August 24 after failing a field sobriety test, according to police.
 An uncle of President Barack Obama who was arrested last month for allegedly operating a vehicle under the influence of alcohol has been released from custody.

 Onyango Obama was freed from U.S. Immigration and Customs Enforcement custody on Thursday under an order of supervision, according to a statement Friday from Brian P. Hale, director of public affairs for ICE. He will be required to check in regularly with immigration authorities, Hale said.

 Obama was arrested in Framingham, Massachusetts, on August 24 after failing a field sobriety test, police Lt. Ronald Brandolini told CNN."

 Astonishing...

"Obamaâ€™s illegal alien uncle released from jailâ€¦feds silent


 Dave Gibson, Immigration Reform Examiner
 September 9, 2011 

 On Thursday, President Obamaâ€™s uncle, Onyango Obama was released from Plymouth County Jail after being held for more than two weeks on an immigration detainer.

 U.S. Immigration and Customs Enforcement officials refused to say why or how Obama had been released, whether or not he is currently under any travel restrictions, nor if the agency is still pursuing his deportation.

 Of course, Obama has remained a fugitive in this country since 1992 when he simply ignored a deportation order.

 Onyango Obama, 67, was arrested on August 24 outside a bar in Framingham, Massachusetts, for drunk driving.

 According to police, Obama cut off Officer Val Krishtal when he pulled his Mitsubishi 4x4 into traffic on Waverly Street.

 After arguing with the officer, Obama was given several field sobriety tests, all of which he reportedly failed. He was taken to a nearby police station and given a breathalyzer test.

 Framingham District Court documents reveal that Obama had blood alcohol level of .14, well above the legal limit of .08mg." From.

 Simply, astonishing!


----------



## glass man (Sep 11, 2011)

MY prayer is we can all get together and love one another in spite of our differences...that to me is what has made  AMERICA great in the past..us all coming together helping.loving,caring,about each other...that is when AMERICA TRULY STANDS OUT!!!ON (!! THEY WAS NO RIGHT/LEFT..WE NEED TO BE LIKE THAT 365 NOT JUST WHEN TRADGEDY HITS!We can discuss our differences and not be mean!!I AM GUILTY MYSELF,BUT WANT TO CHANGE!People on here have helped Nina and me on here RIGHT AND LEFT!LETS WORK TOGETHER!!! SOME DAM HOW..OR OUR ENIMIES WIN!!!JAMIE


----------



## suzanne (Sep 11, 2011)

Hey Surfaceone, thank you for correcting me.  Media coverage of Bush tax cuts to the rich mislead me into thinking they paid no tax on dividends.  In reality - 

 Regular income is taxed up to 35%.

 Income from sale of capital assets held more than a year is taxed at 15%

 This has  been a huge windfall for the investor class.

 Not so much for everyone else.


----------



## suzanne (Sep 11, 2011)

Hey Surfaceone, as I have said before I didn't vote for Obama because I oppose the murder of the unborn and I didn't vote for the other guy because he was a rascally republican.  Both  parties have been responsible for selling us out.  It doesn't matter anymore which party did it first.  Political campaigns cost BIG money.  Whenever a politician takes money from a foreign based U.S. company  or a foreign country, he gives away another piece of America.


----------



## suzanne (Sep 11, 2011)

Hey surfaceone
 First you said that the Presidents brother aggresively pursues trade with the Chinese. You implied that because of his Chinese loving brother that they are in cahoots somehow.

 Then you said they haven't had anything to do with each other for many years.  No offense but that was a confusing post.


----------



## appliedlips (Sep 11, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> Need my fix for today.. []


 

     I can't wait for the young man's in the picture, vote to be counted. I have a similar picture of my father, only in black and white and in a Roy Roger's costume. I have a rifle my Grandfather was given on his 10 th birthday and heard in his stories how he used to pass time as a boy running around with play guns, playing cowboys and indians ( yes indians! ) and shooting make believe Germans. Both men grew up, raised families, had successful careers after WWII service for gramps and retiring as a Naval officer for Pops. Grandpa was a democrat until Clinton and didn't live to cast another vote but made his intentions clear. The only positive experiences I remember as a youth centered around fishing and hunting. Simple times were good, now I listen to my kids come home and tell of a heroin overdose in their middle school, while my son in high school is debating legalization of pot in high school, and gay marriage in class. Neither affect him but sure does take focus off the things that count. After church we are heading fishing, only because I cannot be dove hunting with them as my F.O.I.D. application has not been processed in last 7 weeks. Yes, I live in the great state of Illinois where rich, liberals set the stage for the rest of the good conservative folks of the state. No, I didn't let it expire I moved to a more conservative state for a while where one a waiting period was enough. Life is about priorities, I worry much less about my children shooting their eye out with a Red Ryder, than blowing their heart up with a shot of a needle. I don't need government to make these personal choices, I have many good examples in my life to follow. If we are worrying about  how to make choices for people that have a history of bad choices rather than producing individuals who can make good choices we are wasting time. I used to sit around and bitch a lot about the state of the nation, I don't have the answer for that but I have an answer that works in my life. If your not happy, find your answer!


----------



## appliedlips (Sep 11, 2011)

Spot on, Anthony John! 





> ORIGINAL:  ajohn
> 
> democrats, republican.....There's no difference,they're all politicians.Sure,some of them probably had high ideals when they started out,but somewhere along the line most hand over their balls along with their high ideals rather then their paychecks.Complaining about what is wrong with our country is offensive to me unless it is done by someone who is ACTIVE in physical action in the arenas that count to let their voice be heard.Might as well talk about changing the weather.I don't claim to have any answers that our leaders might be able to use,nor do I sit in a chair watching "news"and do nothing about something I feel is wrong.What is, Â  IS Â  unless it is changed.Insanity has been described as doing the same thing over and over and expecting different results.
> I love my country and the IDEALS that were fought for in the beginning.Above that love is for the planet that I inhibit.And above that,my God.
> Arguments about political figures only serve to attack the first word in the title of our once great nation.UNITED


----------



## Wheelah23 (Sep 11, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> On a weekend when the Nation remembers the terrorist attacks of 9/11/2001, quietly, and without any followup,


 
 Really? Without ANY followup? It sure seems like you are able to find a lot about these occurrences that you claim the media is COVERING UP! By bringing up all these articles to point out the president's relatives' troubles, you are completely voiding your point that the media is sweeping them under the rug.

 "A conservative is a man who just sits and thinks, mostly sits. 
 -Woodrow Wilson "

 Democrats, at least, are trying to change the country, for the better. They are the lesser of two evils.


----------



## dollarbill (Sep 11, 2011)

Democrats for Ron Paul.Yes I'am serious. I know he's a Republican and a Texan to.Looks to be the best guy out there .Oh and  I want to see somebody try a pull the gun out of my bleeding heart libral wifes hand .
   bill


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 11, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  suzanne
> 
> Hey surfaceone
> First you said that the Presidents brother aggresively pursues trade with the Chinese. You implied that because of his Chinese loving brother that they are in cahoots somehow.
> ...


 
 Hey suzanne,

 Perhaps you might go back and review the articles I posted about the mysterious Mark Ndesandjo, or Mark Okoth Obama Ndesandjo, as he is sometimes known, President Obama's half brother.

 Remember this; "According to Metzger, Ndesandjo has met with Obama a few times since the latter took office, and they are in regular telephone contact."

 Like you, I am confused by the lack of coverage of Mr. Obama's family.



> *â€œThat not enough has been written about his family is strange,â€ wrote columnist Roger Cohen in the New York Times last March, â€œIf nominated, Obamaâ€™s family baggage will be pored over.â€*
> 
> This never happened. Our media became enchanted with the hope & change guy, and never looked any further.


 
 There's more coverage in the British press than there is in the US.

"The mystery surrounding 'Uncle Omar': Obama's relative sprung from jail - but where is he now?

 By DAILY MAIL REPORTER
 Last updated at 2:59 PM on 9th September 2011


 President Obama's so-called 'Uncle Omar' was quietly released from jail yesterday, but the reason why, as well as his current whereabouts, are unknown.

 Officials would not discuss details regarding the release of Onyango Obama, who was living in the U.S. illegally for decades before his drunken driving arrest last month.

 After his August 24 arrest, he was charged with driving under the influence of alcohol and held under a warrant for his deportation from 1992. He pleaded not guilty.

 Mr Obama, 67, was pulled after he nearly collided with an unmarked police Mitsubishi SUV patrol car near a fried chicken shop in the Boston suburb of Framingham while allegedly over the legal limit.

 The policeman and another driver both slammed on their brakes after Onyango went through a stop sign, a judge was told.

 In evidence given to the Framingham District Court, arresting officer Val Krishtal wrote that the suspect was 'moderately unsteady on his feet' and was unable to walk in a straight line or balance on one leg for more than seven seconds.

 The presidentâ€™s uncle also allegedly declared 'Maybe I should call the White House,' when granted his jail phone call.

 On Thursday, officials confirmed to the Boston Globe that Mr Obama was freed from the Plymouth County Jail, but the conditions of his release and his current location were not known.

 Because immigration agency wonâ€™t discuss the case, itâ€™s unclear whether he could be returned to jail.

 Jessica Vaughan, director of policy studies at the Centre for Immigration Studies, an organization that favours stiff limits on immigration, blasted the agency, saying it should be more transparent, especially in a case involving the presidentâ€™s relative.

 She told the Globe that the public deserves to be informed on the circumstances of Mr Obamaâ€™s release, since he violated a deportation order and is accused of drunken driving. 

 She contends that such material would be public information in a criminal court case.

 Vaughan said: 'This whole nonsense about privacy is a policy. It's not the law. Itâ€™s a choice that [the immigration agency] is making. I think it's very cowardly on [the agencyâ€™s] part, to be honest.'

 She added: 'Their behaviour shows that they donâ€™t want to be accountable to anybody.'

 Last week, neighbours said Mr Obamaâ€™s pale yellow house in leafy Framingham, a suburb of Boston, was always bustling with people.

 The illegal immigrant, who they described as 'neighbourly' and 'cordial', would spend time on his front porch, adorned with a welcome mat and flower pots, greeting neighbours.

 Onyango Obama is believed to have come to the U.S. in 1963 to attend a high-profile prep school in Massachusetts, but dropped out and was ordered to leave the country in 1989.

 He appealed the decision - but in 1992, he lost. 

 The mysterious suspect, whose whereabouts were long unknown, was referred to as 'Uncle Omar' in the president's 1995 book Dreams from My Father.

 In the autobiography, Barack Obama said he was 'the uncle who left for America 25 years ago and had never come back.'

 Onyango Obama's Cleveland-based lawyer Scott Bratton has said his client would fight to stay in the U.S.

 Last year, the president's aunt, Zeituni Onyango, was granted asylum and allowed to stay in Boston after a long court battle with U.S. Immigration and Customs Enforcement, who wanted to deport her.

 White House Press Secretary Jay Carney said last week that the presidentâ€™s uncle would not receive any special treatment.

 'He's just a normal guy. He's always saying hi to us. He's very nice,' neighbour Jennifer Jimenez, 26, said of Onyango who she reffered to as the 'old guy' while growing up.

 'He's like the big guy of the house. He takes care of everybody,' she told the Boston Herald.

 Roger Small added: 'He's cordial, neighbourly. You see a lot of the neighbourhood kids in their back yard.'

 Onyango is the son of Barack Obama's grandfather Hussein Onyango Obama's third wife, Sarah.
 Barack Obama's father, Barack Senior, was born to his grandfather's second wife, Akumu, but the President calls Sarah 'Granny' because she raised his father.

 Onyango was pulled over last week after he nearly collided with an unmarked police Mitsubishi SUV patrol car near a fried chicken shop in the Boston suburb of Framingham while allegedly over the legal limit.

 The policeman and another driver both slammed on their brakes after Onyango went through a stop sign, a judge was told.

 In evidence given to the Framingham District Court, arresting officer Val Krishtal wrote that the suspect was 'moderately unsteady on his feet' and was unable to walk in a straight line or balance on one leg for more than seven seconds.

 But what the officer did not know was that Onyango was that the man he arrested was the older brother of the President's aunt, Zeituni Onyango, who was last year allowed to stay in Boston after a long court battle with U.S. Immigration and Customs Enforcement service who wanted to deport her.

 The mysterious suspect, whose whereabouts was long unknown, was referred to as 'Uncle Omar' in the President's 1995 book Dreams from My Father.

 In the autobiography, Mr Obama stated that Mr Onyango was 'the uncle who left for America 25 years ago and had never come back'."






 "Family tree: Barack Obama is one of eight children his father, Barack Obama Snr, had. His 'uncle' Omar, is the son of Sarah Obama, his grandfather's third wife"
From.

 Perhaps you can make more sense of President Obama's family tree than I can.

"Rep. King Upset With Amnesty for Obama Uncle

 Saturday, 10 Sep 2011 11:13 AM
 By Amy Woods

 An incensed congressman from Iowa wants the House Judiciary Committee to subpoena President Barack Obamaâ€™s recently arrested uncle, according to a statement issued by Rep. Steve King.

 King also renewed his urgent calls for congressional hearings into Obamaâ€™s new program granting amnesty to those in the country illegally.

 â€œOn Aug. 29, Congressman King suggested that drunken â€˜Uncle Omarâ€™ Obama could be the first beneficiary of the presidentâ€™s new Executive Amnesty for Illegal Aliens program,â€ communications director John Kennedy said in a press release. 

 â€œWith todayâ€™s revelations, it appears that Congressman Kingâ€™s suspicions were correct, and that the Obama administration may have used the new rules to grant amnesty to the presidentâ€™s uncle.â€

 King issued an official statement Friday in the wake of media reports that Obamaâ€™s uncle, Omar Onyango Obama, was released from the custody of U.S. Immigration and Customs Enforcement. â€œUncle Omarâ€ was being held subject to a 1992 deportation order, which was uncovered following his arrest on suspicion of driving under the influence, driving to endanger, and failing to use a turn signal, according to the press release.

 In his statement, King said, â€œPresident Obama's uncle, â€˜Uncle Omar,â€™ has been picked up for drunken driving with almost twice the blood-alcohol level that is allowable by law in Massachusetts,â€ the statement read. â€œItâ€™ll be the third time that heâ€™s been interdicted with regard to being an illegal immigrant. Heâ€™s twice before been adjudicated for deportation, this time Immigration and Customs Enforcement just released him, after they had him in custody, as if heâ€™s not going to be a danger to our society.

 â€œThe special privileges for the presidentâ€™s family who are illegal immigrants, this is the second one,â€ King continued in the statement. â€œHis â€˜Aunt Zeituniâ€™ was also picked up as an illegal immigrant and finally granted an asylum by ICE, by the Department of Homeland Security. We need to have Congressional hearings into favorite treatment of the White House. 

 "This executive amnesty that the president has ordered, that theyâ€™re not going to enforce immigration law, and who pops up first? Drunken â€˜Uncle Omar.â€™ I want to subpoena drunken â€˜Uncle Omarâ€™ to come into the House Judiciary Committee along with his attorney, whoâ€™s the same attorney that President Obamaâ€™s â€˜Aunt Zeituniâ€™ had that got her asylum.â€

 The statement concluded, â€œWe must enforce our immigration laws, and we must enforce those immigration laws equally across all society. Justice has got to be blind, it canâ€™t play favorites, and I want to have hearings in the House Judiciary Committee over drunken â€˜Uncle Omar.â€™ â€

 The â€œUncle Omarâ€ controversy marks the second time a relative of Obamaâ€™s has appeared to benefit from preferential treatment, the press release said. In 2010, Zeituni Onyango, the presidentâ€™s aunt, had a deportation order overturned." From.

 President Obama wrote about his family somewhat in Dreams from My Father in that getting to know me phase of his earlier campaign. The book was reissued just prior to his becoming the junior Senator from Illinois.

 Titularly, the book is supposed to be concerned with family, and how that family shaped Mr. Obama. He even says in the revised introduction,

     "It is to my family, though--my mother, my grandparents, my siblings, stretched across oceans and continents--that I owe the deepest gratitude and to whom I dedicate this book. Without their constant love and support, without their willingness to let me sing their song and their toleration of the occasional wrong note, I could never have hoped to finish. If nothing else, I hope that the love and respect I feel for them shines through on every page."

 More words from President Obama... It is clear that he cares not two figs about Aunt Zeituni, or Uncle Omar. He is no doubt relieved that the "news" coverage of these two presidential relatives is so meager. Has "amnesty" been granted to Uncle Omar? Will he be receiving it soon?


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 11, 2011)

> Really? Without ANY followup? It sure seems like you are able to find a lot about these occurrences that you claim the media is COVERING UP! By bringing up all these articles to point out the president's relatives' troubles, you are completely voiding your point that the media is sweeping them under the rug.


 
 Hey Connor,

 I believe I started this thread by saying,



> Many families have them. Not so many First Families have assorted illegal immigrant relatives come a cropper publicly to such underwhelming fanfare.


 
 I'll ask you again if you've seen any of this in your local paper. Have you seen coverage of Uncle Omar Obama's sudden release on your TV news?

 I know I haven't. 

 It wasn't me that said "COVER UP" it was the Toronto Sun, remember:

"The great Obama cover-up 
We know every detail about other presidents and their families, why not this one? 


 BY EZRA LEVANT ,QMI AGENCY (for the Toronto Sun) 

 Onyango Obama, U.S. President Barack Obamaâ€™s uncle, was charged this week in Boston with drunk driving. Turns out heâ€™s also an illegal immigrant. 

 When he was arrested, he told police he wanted to call the White House. Why not? If President Obama bailed out General Motors, why not his own uncle? 

 In one of his autobiographies, President Obama talks fondly about Onyango, calling him â€œUncle Omar.â€ So itâ€™s not like they were long lost relatives. But Uncle Omar isnâ€™t the only embarrassment in the Obama family. Uncle Omarâ€™s sister â€” Obamaâ€™s aunt â€” is a newsmaker, too. Her name is Auntie Zeituni. She was once living illegally in the U.S. too, although she was granted asylum last year. Uncle Omar even had a social security number..."

 I remember days of newspaper and Television coverage of the Bush sisters and that nasty "Minor in possession of alcohol" business. 

 None of the Bush and Reagan relatives, that I recall, were Illegal Aliens on Welfare, or under an Order of Deportation.

 Now President Obama has two Illegals, both ordered to be Deported. Both of whom ignored the Order of Deportation. Aunt Zeituni beat the rap, thanks to a closed door hearing and a high powered Immigration Attorney.

 How does something like this just happen? How does a woman, with what used to be called "no visible means of support," hire such an attorney? I don't know either.

 There's an old political dodge, that when you have to do a particular bit of nasty business, do it in a news cycle when the media are looking elsewhere.

*Perfect timing to spring Uncle Omar, don'tcha think.* 

 All the follow up on Uncle Omar's sudden, unexplained release would fit in one of those micro stories that get the 2 sentence treatment in most newspapers, if at all, under a general column sometimes called "other news." Easy to miss that kinda stuff.

 One has to go looking for news of Uncle Omar, or Aunt Zeituni, or Mark Ndesandjo. Did you know that half-brother Mark was a physicist, before I found the earlier articles on him? The President's half-brother, an American citizen, is a physicist living in China, and his business is promoting Chinese goods to the world.

*Nah, no story there.* 

 Perhaps you'll enjoy this other old story:

 "January 08, 2009

Flight of the Obama relatives






 Kenya Airways Flight KQ102 had just left Jomo Kenyatta International Airport in Nairobi, bound for London. The chief flight attendant, John Mburu, glanced at the manifest and was pleased to see that almost every passenger on the flight was named Obama. There was a George Obama, a Yusuf Obama, a Miriam Obama, even a Sanjay Obama.

 They must all be going to the inauguration, Mburu thought. He had heard that Barack Obama had 1,432 relatives in Kenya, twice as many as he did before the election.

 It made him feel proud, like he was part of history, serving the new president's relatives on the first leg of their journey. Perhaps, when things were quieter in the cabin, he would ask one of the Obamas if they would bring back a souvenir for him, such as an official 2009 Presidential Inauguration bottle of wine.

 He couldn't believe how loud it was in the cabin. It was almost midnight, but there was so much chatter and merriment, he could barely hear the engine of the Boeing 777. He decided to walk slowly down the aisle, pretending to check the overhead compartments, hoping to catch snippets of conversation.

 â€œI donâ€™t understand him at all,â€ a middle-aged man was saying to another in the first row. â€œHe hasnâ€™t offered us any jobs. What kind of African politician is he?â€

 â€œThatâ€™s the problem,â€ the second man said. â€œHe isnâ€™t an African politician. He is an African-American politician.â€

 â€œBut he is African first, then American. Otherwise he would be American-African.â€

 â€œYou are right, brother. We need to remind him of that. What position would you like?â€

 â€œOh, thatâ€™s easy. United States Ambassador to Kenya. What about you?â€

 â€œI want to be Special Envoy to the Oprah Winfrey Show.â€ They both laughed.

 In the fourth row was a young bespectacled man, seated between an attractive woman and a bearded old man.

 â€œHe has made all of us proud,â€ the young man said. â€œProud to be Kenyan and proud to be Obamas.â€

 The old man raised his eyebrows. â€œYou are an Obama too? But you look Indian.â€

 â€œI married into the family.â€

 â€œHe proposed after the election,â€ the woman said. â€œHe said it was a good omen.â€

 â€œNo, I said you were a good woman.â€

 The woman smiled, clutching her husbandâ€™s hand. â€œHe is a good man, too. He has even changed his name to Obama. Thatâ€™s how much he loves me.â€

 â€œItâ€™s a good time to be an Obama,â€ the old man said. â€œThe government treats us well these days.â€

 â€œVery true,â€ the young man said. â€œThey are even providing extra security for my store: Obama Sari and Spice Shop.â€

 In the 10th row were two men in their fifties. They seemed to be the loudest on the plane.

 â€œOf course, heâ€™ll be a great president,â€ the man in the aisle seat said. â€œHeâ€™s going to unite the Republicans and Democrats. They are going to be known as Republicrats.â€

 â€œWe shall see, my friend. We shall see.â€

 â€œI really hope he likes my gift.â€

 â€œWhat did you get him?â€

 â€œA carving of a Masai warrior. What about you?â€

 â€œThree chickens.â€

 â€œThree chickens? Where are they?â€

 â€œIn my suitcase.â€

 â€œIn your suitcase?!!! Wonâ€™t they die?â€

 â€œNo, I put some holes in it. And some grain for them to eat.â€

 â€œBut why chickens?â€

 â€œWell, the goat would not fit.â€

 â€œThey have plenty of chickens in America.â€

 â€œThese are special Kenyan chickens. They run faster than American chickens.â€

 â€œWhat good is that? Do they have a chicken Olympics?â€

 â€œNo, it is good for our cousinâ€™s health. Before he has a big meal, he will get some exercise.â€

 The first man laughed. â€œYou think the President of America is going to be chasing chickens at the White House?â€

 The other man laughed too. â€œAnd you think heâ€™s going to unite Republicans and Democrats?â€

 John Mburu smiled. A bottle of wine would be a good souvenir, he thought, but not as good as a picture of Barack Obama chasing a chicken." From.

*But, wait a minute, did you know of Abo Obama?* I didn't until just now:

"President Obamaâ€™s Half-Brother Abo Denied Visa to Enter UK

 President Obamaâ€™s is a branchy family tree, as you might recall when we took a look last July at his 11 half-brothers and -sisters.

 One of those half-siblings, is Abo "Samson" Obama, 41.

 In 1987, Obama visited Kenya to meet Jok Obama in Kâ€™Obama (the people of Obama in the Land of Obama), and Abo wasnâ€™t happy that the tape recorder Obama brought him as a gift wasnâ€™t a Sony.

 "I nodded at him, trying not to get angry," President Obama wrote in his memoir "Dreams From My Father."

 In his half-brotherâ€™s eyes he saw "something that reminded me of young men back in Chicago. An element of guardedness, perhaps, and calculation. The look of someone who realizes early in life that he has been wronged."

 Twenty-two years later, Abo is getting some unwanted attention in British press this weekend for being refused a visa to re-enter the United Kingdom in January while traveling from Washington, D.C., back to Kenya.

 Reports the Times of London, the denial stems from "an accusation of attempted sexual assault and receiving a caution for a public order offence." Samson is "alleged to have been living illegally in Britain when he was arrested in Berkshire last November. A group of girls, one aged 13, told police a man approached them and followed them into a cafÃ© a mile from the home of Samson Obamaâ€™s mother in Bracknell."

 Abo Obama was "questioned by Thames Valley Police for several hours, during which his fingerprints and a DNA sample were taken. He is alleged to have told detectives that he was Henry Aloo, a genuine asylum-seekerâ€¦" He "denied any sexual assault, but is reported to have accepted an official caution for a public order offence. A caution is an admission of a criminal offence. Police were reported to have also discovered that Mr. Obama had been living illegally in Britain for seven years."

 Reuters reports the Border Agency, responsible for immigration issues, said, â€œWe will oppose the entry of individuals to the U.K. where we believe their presence is not conducive to the public good. All visa applicants are fingerprinted and checked against watch lists. Using this high-tech system, we have detected more than 5,600 attempts to use false identities since December 2007." From.






 "Not much is known about Abo Obama or Bernard Obama." From.


----------



## suzanne (Sep 11, 2011)

Hey surfaceone

 all the other illegals get to stay so whats the difference?


----------



## epackage (Sep 11, 2011)

I am very happy I didn't get involved in this post, I knew it would be a Cluster *uck from the first second I clicked on it and I would have made some enemies knowing me and my big mouth....Have fun folks...[8|]


----------



## suzanne (Sep 11, 2011)

Republicans said we need them to do the **** work.  Democrats say they are struggling to survive.  They are both right.


----------



## carobran (Sep 11, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: epackage
> 
> Have fun folks...[8|]


 _WE(I)WILL[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]_


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 11, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  suzanne
> 
> Hey surfaceone
> 
> all the other illegals get to stay so whats the difference?


 
 Hey suzanne,

 I disagree, and am not feeling all hope & changey that Mr. Obama's Illegal Alien relatives are staying...

Deportation of illegal immigrants increases under Obama administration[/size


 By Peter Slevin
 Washington Post Staff Writer 
 Monday, July 26, 2010

 In a bid to remake the enforcement of federal immigration laws, the Obama administration is deporting record numbers of illegal immigrants and auditing hundreds of businesses that blithely hire undocumented workers.


 The Immigration and Customs Enforcement agency expects to deport about 400,000 people this fiscal year, nearly 10 percent above the Bush administration's 2008 total and 25 percent more than were deported in 2007. The pace of company audits has roughly quadrupled since President George W. Bush's final year in office.

 The effort is part of President Obama's larger project "to make our national laws actually work," as he put it in a speech this month at American University. Partly designed to entice Republicans to support comprehensive immigration reform, the mission is proving difficult and politically perilous.

 Obama is drawing flak from those who contend the administration is weak on border security and from those who are disappointed he has not done more to fulfill his campaign promise to help the country's estimated 11 million illegal residents. Trying to thread a needle, the president contends enforcement -- including the deployment of fresh troops to the Mexico border -- is a necessary but insufficient solution.

 Your Take: What do you think about the Obama administration's handling of immigration?
 A June 30 memorandum from ICE director John Morton instructed officers to focus their "principal attention" on felons and repeat lawbreakers. The policy, influenced by a series of sometimes-heated White House meetings, also targets repeat border crossers and declares that parents caring for children or the infirm should be detained only in unusual cases.

 "We're trying to put our money where our mouth is," Morton said in an interview, describing the goal as a "rational" immigration policy. "You've got to have aggressive enforcement against criminal offenders. You have to have a secure border. You have to have some integrity in the system."

 Morton said the 400,000 people expected to be deported this year -- either physically removed or allowed to leave on their own power -- represent the maximum the overburdened processing, detention and immigration court system can handle.

 The Obama administration has been moving away from using work-site raids to target employers. Just 765 undocumented workers have been arrested at their jobs this fiscal year, compared with 5,100 in 2008, according to Department of Homeland Security figures. Instead, officers have increased employer audits, studying the employee documentation of 2,875 companies suspected of hiring illegal workers and assessing $6.4 million in fines.

 Rebranding at ICE meant to soften immigration enforcement agency's image
 On the ground, a program known as Secure Communities uses the fingerprints of people in custody for other reasons to identify deportable immigrants. Morton predicts it will "overhaul the face of immigration." The administration has expanded the system to 437 jails and prisons from 14 and aims to extend it to "every law enforcement jurisdiction" by 2013.

 The Secure Communities project has identified 240,000 illegal immigrants convicted of crimes, according to DHS figures. Of those, about 30,000 have been deported, including 8,600 convicted of what the agency calls "the most egregious offenses."

*Neither side satisfied*

 Criticism has been swift and sure.

 While the administration focuses on some illegal immigrants with criminal records, others are allowed to remain free, creating a "sense of impunity. As long as they keep their heads down, they're in the clear. That's no way of enforcing immigration law," said Mark Krikorian, a supporter of stricter policies with the Center for Immigration Studies.

 "Even the ones who haven't committed murder or rape or drug offenses, all of them have committed federal felonies," Krikorian said. He favors employer audits, but also the roundups that Obama has largely abandoned.

 Rep. Hal Rogers (R-Ky.) similarly believes the administration is showing "apathy toward robust immigration enforcement." He said at a House hearing in March that the approach is nothing more than "selective amnesty."

 Others, meanwhile, complain that enforcers continue to target otherwise law-abiding illegal immigrants, splitting families and harming businesses.

 "They've done a lot to start turning the ship in a more strategic and rational direction. It's hard to say how successful they've been," said Marshall Fitz, a specialist at the Center for American Progress. "Just because you change policies at the top or reprioritize your enforcement agenda doesn't mean that on the ground things have changed very much."

 Obama heard that message in a closed-door White House meeting with immigration advocates in March and was taken aback, according to participants. They said he was surprised by evidence that thousands of ordinary illegal immigrants continue to be targeted and deported, often for minor violations, despite the official focus on criminals.

 The discussion was "vigorous," said a White House official who was present. The official spoke on the condition of anonymity because of the sensitivity of the issue. "What he said was: 'We will look at what we are doing. And where we can make changes, we will make them.' The intensity of the conversation, which was already underway, increased as a result of that meeting."

 The National Council of La Raza's Clarissa Martinez, who attended the meeting, said: "The gap between the intent and the reality is very, very wide. The president had thought more progress had been made."

 Martinez said the federal government is "outsourcing" enforcement to local police, state troopers and deputy sheriffs, opening the way to abuses.

 Sarahi Uribe agrees. A National Day Laborer Organizing Network staffer, she contends federal policy has created "a huge dragnet, and it's structural. Basically, it's anyone they can get their hands on."

*Focus on crime*

 Nearly 50 percent of the people who have been deported from the United States this budget year have a criminal conviction, from driving without a license and DUI to major felonies, ICE's Morton said. That represents an increase of more than 36,000 over the same period in 2009, which showed a rise of 22,000 over 2008. "Occasionally, you will hear criticism that our criminal alien efforts are focused around people with cracked tailpipes and speeding tickets. That's simply false," Morton said.


 A DHS spokesman said, however, that the agency has no breakdown of the crimes, which makes advocates suspicious.

 "It has been a very frustrating experience working with ICE in terms of getting any data on the breakdown," said American Civil Liberties Union legislative counsel Joanne Lin, who has participated in what she called "heated" White House meetings on enforcement. While the government pledges to focus on criminal immigrants, Lin said, the question is this: Which ones?

 Morton's June 30 memorandum set priorities for the capture, detention and removal of illegal immigrants. With the federal system facing a limit on how many people it can deport each year, he wrote, "principal attention" must go to people convicted of felonies or at least three misdemeanors punishable by jail time.

 In descending order of importance, the memo cites people convicted of a misdemeanor, those caught near the border and those who have failed to obey deportation orders.

 "Nothing in this memorandum should be construed to prohibit or discourage the apprehension, detention or removal of other aliens unlawfully in the United States," Morton wrote, but such efforts should not "displace or disrupt" the pursuit of bigger targets.

 In an underlined section, Morton listed illegal immigrants who should not be placed in detention except in "extraordinary circumstances." They include people who are pregnant, nursing or seriously ill. Also included are primary caretakers of children or the infirm and people "whose detention is otherwise not in the public interest."

 "We're very upfront about what our priorities are," Morton said. "We make no bones about it." From.





From.

 But that was then....


----------



## carobran (Sep 11, 2011)

deport them so they can do what.............swim across next week..............they need to stop just giving them a slap on the wrist!!!![:'(][][][8|]


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 11, 2011)

Great thread, crew.. a tad divisive ..? ..mmmaybe.. but informative? ..ohh, yeahh.. [&:] I got a bead on all you characters now!


----------



## carobran (Sep 11, 2011)

and characters we are[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][8D]


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 12, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> Great thread, crew.. a tad divisive ..? ..mmmaybe.. but informative? ..ohh, yeahh.. [&:] I got a bead on all you characters now!


 
 Hey Charles,

 Personally, I'm real proud of the members who've entered the fray on this one. Everyone has comported themselves as ladies and gentlemen. 

 Divisive as it may seem, it started with me catching wind of Uncle Omar's arrest, a full six days after it happened. Informative? I hope so. I know I've been learning a lot of stuff about President Obama's family and background of which I was totally unaware.

 Gotta thank Uncle Omar for making this a learning experience.

 What'ya think he's up to now?






 "Along the route of the Boston Marathon


 Mile 6.7: Most memorable name

 The Chicken Bone Saloon, 358 Waverly St. Officials in Framingham had a bone to pick with the saloon three years ago, when they halted an 11-year Marathon tradition. â€œWe had a stage with bands outside and grills,â€ says manager Andrew Sommer. Framingham police said it was a permit issue." From.

"No special treatment for uncle, Obama says
 September 02, 2011|By Maria Sacchetti, Globe Staff

 President Obama expects his uncleâ€™s deportation case to be treated like any other immigration matter, White House Press Secretary Jay Carney said yesterday.

 Carney said the president was unaware of his uncle Onyango Obamaâ€™s arrest last week in Framingham until his press secretary told him about it this week. When he was arrested, Framingham police said Obama told them he would like to call the White House to arrange bail.

 Obama â€œbecame aware of this story when I walked into his office and among other subjects mentioned it to him, and it was new to him on Monday,â€™â€™ Carney said at a press briefing.

 He added that the president expected all laws to be enforced in the case. â€œWe expect it to be treated â€¦ like any other immigration case.â€™â€™

 Onyango Obama, 67, who is originally from Kenya, is the half-brother of the presidentâ€™s late father, who was rarely in the presidentâ€™s life.

 Police arrested him last week on charges of drunken driving, failing to yield, and negligent operation of a motor vehicle. After the arrest, federal immigration authorities discovered that Obama had been living and working in Massachusetts in violation of a 1992 deportation order, two federal law enforcement sources told the Boston Globe on condition of anonymity because they were not authorized to speak about the case.

 Obama has pleaded not guilty in Framingham District Court and is being held in the Plymouth County House of Correction on an immigration detainer.

 One of his lawyers, Scott Bratton in Cleveland, said this week that Obama would fight the deportation since he has lived in the United States for nearly 50 years.

 Bratton did not respond to requests for comment about the White House press secretaryâ€™s remarks yesterday.

 Onyango Obama came to the United States as a young man to attend school, but later dropped out. He worked for the past five years in a liquor store in Framingham, where he also lived in a modest house.

 He is the second relative from the presidentâ€™s distant Kenyan family to face deportation in recent years.

 Days before the presidentâ€™s election in 2008, it came to light that the presidentâ€™s aunt - his uncleâ€™s younger sister, Zeituni Onyango - was living in public housing in South Boston, also in violation of a deportation order. She fought to reopen her case, and a US immigration judge in Boston gave her asylum last year, clearing the way for her to someday apply for US citizenship.

 At the time, Barack Obama made similar remarks about his auntâ€™s case, saying that he had no involvement in it." From Boston Globe.

 Contrast that last story with the New York Times coverage:

 "September 1, 2011, 4:01 PM
No Slack for Obamaâ€™s Uncle
 By HELENE COOPER

 President Obamaâ€™s uncle wonâ€™t be getting any slack from federal law enforcement authorities, White House officials said Thursday.

 The White House press secretary, Jay Carney, said Thursday that the president wasnâ€™t aware that his uncle, Onyango Obama, had been arrested and charged with drunken driving in Framingham, Mass., last week, or that he was being held in immigration detention on charges of overstaying his visa.

 Mr. Carney said that he informed Mr. Obama of the arrest Thursday morning after reading about it in a newspaper. He said that the president would not be intervening on behalf of his uncle, and that he expected the Justice Department to handle the case in a routine manner.

 Onyango Obama, from Kenya, is the half-brother of the presidentâ€™s father, Barack Obama Sr." From NY Times.

 Barrack Obama is the President of the United States. He was simply unaware of Uncle Omar living in Framingham as an Illegal Alien all these years.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 12, 2011)

> He was simply unaware of Uncle Omar living in Framingham as an Illegal Alien all these years.


 
 Yeah, .....right.


----------



## suzanne (Sep 12, 2011)

Surfaceone- 
 I did not know that Obama was doing such a good job of deporting the illegals.   That is because thousands of them live here working for minimum wage.  It may be that he wants to appear to be doing something,  the same as his predecessor.


----------



## glass man (Sep 12, 2011)

Any body that comes from the South have strange,weird ,felonious  relatives...difference is we parade them around with pride!![]

 DANG SURF MAN...You ought to start your on newspaper..WOW or go work for MR. Murdoch...I WOULD HE PAYS REALLY REALLY WELL!

 I too am confused that all this is "covered up" yet you have it?You are with wikileaks ain't you?[] HEY wonder if you can find any cover ups of some big time  Conservatives?Or are they always above board and unbelieveably honest?Hey you ain't got no bias kinda thang going on here now do you??[8D]

 I LOVE YOU!!Like the Sheryl Crowe song goes "IF IT MAKES YOU HAPPY... THEN IT MAKES ME HAPPY FOR YOU!Pray for me !!It is all a little too insane!!I love the KID ROCK song "CARE"..says it all for me "screaming on the LEFT ..yelling on the RIGHT..THE LEAST I CAN DO IS CARE!!! http://youtu.be/P4Iz74vSixMCAn't get it on here maybe some one else can for me...GOD HELP US ALL!!!!!!!JAMIE


----------



## glass man (Sep 12, 2011)

GOT IT ON..LISTEN TO IT!!!DAM-MIT!![] NOW! JAMIE


----------



## suzanne (Sep 12, 2011)

Jamie, I really like reading your posts.  Seems you were missing in action from the bottle forum for a while.  Glad you are back.


----------



## glass man (Sep 12, 2011)

Thank you Suzanne so very much!Diabeties gets to me some time and I just lose interest in things.....I DO LOVE YOU AND ALL ON HERE![don't agree with all..but who does??}

 A wonderful person on got my spitits back up last week by sending us a :"Lindsey's bood searcher" bottle!!AMAZING WHAT A BOTTLE CAN DO FOR YOUR SPIRITS! Of course a bottle of sprits can do things for you too..in my case usually bad things!!

 Nina came into the bed room[stay in bed too much when I ain't feeling good] and said "JAMIE  here is a package addressed to you".I rolled out of bed and opened the box and there it was!A bottle I always wanted ,but either didn't have the money to get one or couldn't find one when I did.....THAT ACT OF KINDNESS MEANT SO MUCH TO NINA AND ME...IT WAS NOT REALLY THE BOTTLE{WHICH WAS WONDERFUL] BUT THE ACT ITSELF THAT MEANS SO MUCH!Acts of kindness have happened to us over and over again since we have been on HERE!

 I would more then gladly say who the wonderful person was that sent it,but never know if they want that or not...any way we and THE LORD KNOW!!!

  I dig your comments too Suzanne...they are thoughtful and to the point...Wish we lived in a Country or world where there was no right/left...but I am plenty old enough to know that ain't gonna happen..oh well...RAP ON YALL!![] JAMIE


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 12, 2011)

Greetings Jamie,

 I love you too, man. I hope you really are feeling better, and continue on that way, only more so! 

 I gotta send you a little Sam Cooke. First one is a brief version of his classic Touch the Hem of His Garment.

Wonderful

 From 1963, A Change Is Gonna Come.


----------



## glass man (Sep 16, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> Greetings Jamie,
> 
> ...


 

 OH WOW NEEDED THAT! GOD BLESS AND HELP US ALL..WE NEED IT NOW AND SURE WILL NEED IT IN THE NEAR FUTURE!HATE TO BE A DOWNED BUT THANGS ARE GONNA GET WORST..GET ON YOUR KNEES AND PRAY JUST LIKE WE DID YESTERDAY WE WON'T GET FOOLED A GAIN!Hey fool me once..then??? HA!JAMIE


----------



## nydigger (Sep 17, 2011)

wether or not illegal ailiens commit murder,steal, or rape. They are all criminals, that's why they call them illegal. I wanna scream everytime I am at wall mart and I see a family dressed in the finest ghetto wear ( south pole, the newest jordans and timberland boots and $70 echo jeans, complete with the 4lb gold Jesus on a chain) and what do they pay with? WIC checks and food stamps....they work off the books and pay no taxes..they claim poverty and I pay for their food and healthcare. I work pay taxes and struggle like every one else... and I make barely too much so my son lost his healthcare....me and the wife have none cuz we can't afford to have it deducted. But they get a free ride regardless of imigration status. Its B.S that my tax money pays for these programs that my family can't even take advantage of and non- citizens take full advantage of them with no repercussions. I say send them all home bring our military home, use them to back up border patrol ( lord knows they are under-staffed and out gunned by the people smugglers and drug runners) and seal the damn border.....


----------



## carobran (Sep 18, 2011)

_THAT^^^^^^was a true joy to read...........i love it when people with a brain in their head rant[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]_


----------



## nydigger (Sep 18, 2011)

Thank you for the compliment []


----------



## suzanne (Sep 18, 2011)

They are not going to back up the border with troops.  They are passing legislation to allow Mexican trucking firms free access into the U.S.  Anyway - the illegals around here do their shopping at Good-will, their laundry at the laundrymat, and have maddeningly boring or brutally difficult (low paying) jobs. Where are all of these see  big spending Mexicans on welfare that you speak of?


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 20, 2011)

Hello suzanne,

 Some of the Illegal Aliens are doing a lot more than shopping at Good Will:

 "Ignoring the "minor crime" such as ID theft and property crimes being committed by illegal aliens, here is a summary on some of the collateral damage reaped in crimes as a result of tolerating illegal aliens in the USA:

 In Los Angeles, 95% of some 1,500 outstanding warrants for homicides are for illegal aliens. About 67% of the 17,000 outstanding fugitive felony warrants are for illegal aliens.

 There are currently over 400,000 unaccounted for illegal alien criminals with outstanding deportation orders. At least one fourth of these are hard core criminals.

 80,000 to 100,000 illegal aliens who have been convicted of serious crimes are walking the streets. Based on studies they will commit an average of 13 serious crimes per perpetrator.

 Illegal aliens are involved in criminal activities at a rate that is 2-5 times their representative proportion of the population.
 In 1980, our Federal and state facilities held fewer than 9,000 criminal aliens but at the end of 2003, approximately 267,000 illegal aliens were incarcerated in U.S. correctional facilities at a cost of about $6.8 billion per year.

 At least 4.5 million pounds of cocaine with a street value of at least $72 billion is smuggled across the southern border every year. ..

 56% of illegal aliens charged with a reentry offense had previously been convicted on at least 5 prior occasions.

 Illegal aliens charged with unlawful reentry had the most extensive criminal histories. 90% had been previously arrested. Of those with a prior arrest, 50% had been arrested for violent or drug-related felonies.

 Illegal aliens commit between 700,000 to 1,289,000 or more crimes per year.

 Illegal aliens commit at least 2,158 murders each year â€“ a number that represents three times greater participation than their proportion of the population.

 Illegal alien sexual predators commit an estimated 130,909 sexual crimes each year.

 There may be as many as 240,000 illegal alien sex offenders circulating throughout America. Based on studies, they will commit an average of 8 sex crimes per perpetrator before being caught.

 Nearly 63% of illegal alien sex offenders had been deported on another offense prior to committing the sex crime.

 Only 2% of the illegal alien sex offenders in one study had no history of criminal behavior, beyond crossing the border illegally.

 In Operation Predator, ICE arrested and deported 6,085 illegal alien pedophiles. Some studies suggest each pedophile molests average of 148 children. If so, that could be as many as 900,580 victims.

 Nobody knows how big the Sex Slave problem is but it is enormous.

 The very brutal MS-13 gang has over 15,000 members and associates in at least 115 different cliques in 33 states.

 The overall financial impact of illegal alien crimes is estimated at between $14.4 and $81 billion or more per year. Factor in the crime as a result of the cocaine and other drugs being smuggled in and the number may reach $150 billion per year." From.

 Lest we forget, like the News Media apparently has, this started with a pair of particular Illegal Aliens, President Obama's Aunt Zeituni, and Uncle Omar:












 "O. Onyango Obama appears to have forgotten to pay his taxes for several years.  Massachusetts property records show that tax liens were filed against properties bearing his name (or variations thereof) by the IRS.

 This one from April 1990, covers two tax years, for a total of $3,876.52.  The property address is 48  Bishop Allen Drive in Cambridge, filed against Omar H. Obama."






 "O. Onyango Obama appears to have forgotten to pay his taxes for several years.  Massachusetts property records show that tax liens were filed against properties bearing his name (or variations thereof) by the IRS.

 This one from April 1990, covers two tax years, for a total of $3,876.52.  The property address is 48  Bishop Allen Drive in Cambridge, filed against Omar H. Obama...

 Today we learned from news reports that Uncle Omarâ€™s deportation order dates from 1992, so we might assume that his illegal status and non-payment of taxes were the reasons for the order, unless he had a green card that was revoked when he didnâ€™t pay taxes.

 Why he didnâ€™t follow the deportation orderâ€“why he wasnâ€™t found and deportedâ€“ remains to be discovered.

 So far, no news on whether or not Uncle Omar voted in Massachusetts (or anywhere else in this country)." From.


----------



## suzanne (Sep 24, 2011)

That's one reason I think it is the height of foolishness to allow Mexican  big rigs to start coming up here.  Just think how many Mexicans you could stuff in a semi trailer behind a shipment of semi-conductors.


----------



## suzanne (Sep 24, 2011)

It just occured to me that you are attempting to discuss African American aliens, while I continue to blather on about Mexican ones.    It reminds me of something that happened in my family.  My sister married a kid that was half black.   She was upset because when she went to their family get-togethers, most of his relatives were black.  How she did not foresee this coming I do not know. Anyway, to my knowledge, Obama has at least not appointed any of his illegal alien relatives to government positions and that can only be a good thing.


----------



## rockbot (Sep 24, 2011)

Obama's sister is quite educated and does a lot for the community here in Hawaii. For the moment she stays out of politics and I hope it stays that way.[]


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 25, 2011)

> They are passing legislation to allow Mexican trucking firms free access into the U.S.


 


> It just occured to me that you are attempting to discuss African American aliens, while I continue to blather on about Mexican ones.


 
 Hey Suzanne,

 Sometimes the discussion does kinda wander around a bit. I gotta tell you that "They" did indeed pass that legislation, t'was NAFTA, and President Clinton signed it into law December 8, 1993. You seem to have the Teamsters perspective on that issue.

 You're probably not gonna like what the Cato Institute had'ta say on it.

 Actually, I originally was talking about President Obama's Illegal Alien Relatives. Historic First for President Obama, the first and only US President to have close relatives living in America illegally, while he was campaigning for, and subsequently elected President of the United States. 

 You commented earlier,



> I did not know that Obama was doing such a good job of deporting the illegals.


 
 But that was then, and now President Obama, reversing himself completely, once again, is backing Administrative Amnesty. So maybe he's gonna make some further Presidential Firsts. He now appears to be pursuing an administrative policy from which he and his Illegal Alien Relatives are going to benefit.

 "While Republicans dawdle over Obama's amnesty, the other side digs in, 
 Published: Saturday, September 17, 2011
 By JOE GUZZARDI

 Immediately after Congress returned from its August vacation, U.S. Representative Steve King (R-IA) call for oversight hearings to investigate President Obama's administrative amnesty. Obama's unconstitutional measure, announced by Department of Homeland Security Secretary Janet Napolitano on August 19, will cancel at least 300,000 aliens' deportation orders.

 Two weeks later, public outrage escalated when Obama's Uncle Onyango apparently became one of the new policy's first beneficiaries. Onyango, arrested for drunken driving, had an outstanding deportation order against him issued nearly 20 years ago. During the intervening years, he had been working as a liquor store clerkâ€”a job, by the way, Americans would do. King wants Onyango to testify.

 Yet despite King's repeated calls for a hearing, so far nothing is scheduled. To move forward, Darrell Issa (R-CA), the Chairman of the Congressional Oversight Committee has to get on board.

 Issa, however, is preoccupied with another Obama scandal. He has launched a probe into what he views as an inappropriate and potentially illegal overlap between Obama's official and political activities.

 Under Issa's direction, the committee as part of its most pointed inquiry into the White House and the Democratic National Committee's money raising activities, recently sent a letter to White House counsel Kathy Ruemeller. The letter requested hundreds of internal documents relating to what Issa termed "an array of potentially illegal fundraising behavior."
 Among Issa's concerns are a March Obama White House meeting organized by DNC officials and held with large Wall Street donors. In Issa's opinion, the meeting violates the Hatch Act, a law that restricts federal employees from doing partisan work financed by taxpayers.

 Issa questions the Obama administration's decision to provide access to administration officials, including the White House chef, to large donors and also probes into a campaign video shot in the White House that advertised a raffle offering a dinner with the president and Vice President Joe Biden in exchange for contributions. In his capacity as Oversight Chairman, Issa has the power to issue subpoenas.

 In the meantime, those in favor of Obama's administrative amnesty are hard at work trying to increase the alien base that would benefit from it. According to the immigration lawyers' website, ILW.com, the expanded objective includes going back to reopen cases of aliens previously ordered removed to change the decision retroactively. This would serve as one of many ways that the so called "low priority" 300,000 presented as a ceiling could become a larger number.

 Immigration lawyers are also pressing to be included among those who decide which aliens will or will not be deported. According to Senator Dick Durban, the Department of Justice (DOJ) and the Department of Homeland Security (DHS) are working together to develop which criteria defines a low-priority deportation case. But, describing themselves as uniquely qualified, private immigration practitioners want to add their opinion to those of the DOJ and the DHS. No group is more predisposed to siding with aliens than immigration lawyers. If allowed to sit at the table, few aliens' cases will be rejected.

 The more time that passes before hearings, the more entrenched Obama's backdoor amnesty becomes. That's bad news for Americans determined to restore immigration law enforcement." From.

 **************************
 "Onyango, now 67, first came to the United States in 1963 to attend a Massachusetts prep school. Shortly thereafter, Onyango dropped out. In 1989, Onyango was ordered to leave the country. His subsequent appeal to the Board of Immigration Appeals was denied which resulted in his final deportation orders.

 Despite the high-profile nature of the Onyango case, virtually no further details are available other than the announcement that he was released from the Plymouth County House of Corrections. The U.S. Immigration and Customs Enforcement website confirmed that Obama is "not in custody."

 The Boston media reports that federal immigration officials are mum.

 When pressed for information, Brian P. Hale, an ICE spokesman, said that "privacy laws" prevent him from elaborating.
 But immigration law experts I spoke to last week insist that "privacy" is not the law, but a ruse that is particularly effective given Uncle Omar's blood relationship to the president.

 More importantly, since they have not filed an appeal in federal court, aliens like Onyango who ignore deportation orders have no recourse. In Uncle Omar's case and others like his, there's no legal process to reopen any claim or submit a new claim. The only legal avenue to proceed is for ICE to execute the removal order. However, ICE cancelled the detainer, for no apparent or lawful reason, and informed the agency holding Obama that he was free to go.

 At the time of his arrest, Uncle Omar allegedly told police, "I think I will call the White House."

 The White House said the president didn't anticipate that Onyango would receive any special treatment. That's ludicrous. ICE, possibly via the White House, has already shown Onyango favoritism. Onyango is one of the first to benefit from Obama's backdoor amnesty adopted last month that protects "non-violent" offenders and staves off their deportations.

 Rep. Steve King, R-Iowa, has the right idea. King called for a Congressional investigation that will require Onganyo, assuming he can be found, and his lawyer Margaret Wong to testify under subpoena..." From.

 $16.00 Muffins all around sez I...


----------



## suzanne (Sep 25, 2011)

He and all the rest should be deported, we have enough, we don't need any more.  There ought to be plenty of jobs in Mexico because so many American corporations have moved there.  I guess after all the Mexicans come here the corporations will have a labor shortage and have to pay higher wages      and then they will go back.

 I was talking to an African who was riveting large heavy office cubicle partitions together for Hon.  He said he came to America because people told him there was easy money.  He was making 9 dollars an hour. He said there is no easy money here.


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 25, 2011)

Uh-huh, suzanne,

 Say, do you know the man in the picture that, then Senator Obama, was campaigning for in Kenya?






  Here's a hint: Some, himself included, have said he is President Obama's first cousin?


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 26, 2011)

Here's another hint. When he lost the election he called for this:


----------



## rockbot (Sep 27, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> Here's another hint. When he lost the election he called for this:


 
 Wow, that machete has been sharpened a lot...[&:]


----------

